# The top-secret project.....



## MSlumberjocks (Dec 30, 2011)

*The dark forces unite.... not really.*

Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….

For now, I just want to take a moment and ask that if anyone happens to figure out what the project is, please don't spoil the fun and post what it is…..

So, after a bit of delay on KTMM's part….. (SWMBO hit him with a honeydo list), he was finally able to make it to William's shop. SuperDav721 beat him getting there….

The three started the project out with a cup (or three) of coffee, followed by watching William cut and tape the life size poster of the project together. SuperDav was nice enough to put measurements on the poster after the three figured out it was a few cm's off.










This project is done in metric units, so we are using metric / imperial tape measures….



















After a bit of delay setting up some table saw alignment issues, William and SuperDav commenced to doing initial rips of oak panels for framing the project….










KTMM brought his new Porter-Cable planer out to break it in…..



















After a goodbye to Superdav, William and KTMM worked out the initial cutlist and went to work….










Which produced this pile, which will be the main frame for this project.










And that's where the day's fun ended…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


And working with centimeters isn't the issue that kept making me scratch my head. If you take a good look at the photo folks, it's the fact that in order to read the tape measure in metric units, you have to turn it upside down. Several times when setting up the saw for various cuts I had to reset after scratching my head and realizing something was off. For example, there's a huge difference between 22.5 centimeters, and 22.5 inches. 
I swear if I thought it would work I would unwind one of those tape measures and rewind it with the tape reversed from what it is now. 
So, all in all today, we had Mississippi Lumberjocks brotherhood, coffee, some pain pills, a few dirty jokes, and we got some work done on the project. I think we had a good day. Now I am off to bed to lay on a heating pad and rest up for the next phase of the project. I had fun guys.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


Yep, after the initial delays, things seemed to go pretty smoothly, hopefully I can head that way Monday and we'll be ready for the first glue up. I'm debating on building that form to keep everything aligned…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


Well with the boy's help, I finished cutting the last of the straight pieces and did quite a bit of cleanup. I finally decided where I wanted the saw station I got from you placed and have it there. I didn't get much done today, but in combination with yesterday's events, I am pooped. Hope to see you monday.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


I had a great time and gained a few tools to. You know when LJ's meet up they gata do a little horse trading. This was a great idea guys. I hope it will produce more than a project or two. thanks guys


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


Well, you got me curious. And I'm either blind, or I see 4 different people in those pictures.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


JJ the dark hat and black shirt is one Williams oldest boys. The idiot in the ford shirt is me


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


KTMM, SuperD, and myself are the one's involved in the project itself. However, around my shop there's never any telling how many people you'll wind up seeing. I have my wife, a daughter, seven sons, and there also other people that stop in from time to time. My shop's always open. Even when I'm down in my back, I can always get someone to help me get to the shop and get coffee on. 
So anyone in the general Mississippi area is always welcome. I keep coffee, cups, and sugar in the shop. If you want anything else in it, like cream, alcohol, or whatever (hey, I'm not judgemental), bring your own.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


I done a complete mock-up of the frame today. Yes I have pictures. I forgot my camera at the shop though, and I am truly sorry, the way I feel at the moment there is no way I'm making the trek back over tonight to get it.
I will try to email the photos tomorrow. You all have a good night. 
KTMM, I hope to see you tomorrow. If you read this tonight, text me and let me know if and what time you're coming. If I'm asleep, I'll see the text when I get up in the night for the restroom.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


Kindly Sir, Pictures of the mock-up please…the anticipation is killing us! I got my money on a MW Classic! But the cat is yet out of the bag. When will the forces unite once again?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


I apologize Hibrid. I have got to get those photos emailed to KTMM. I cannot post them as is because they'll give away the project. KTMM is going to blur them or something to make it so it isn't a complete giveaway. He's the computer guy, so I have to leave that kind of stuff to him.
We met up yesterday and cut circles. If you know what the project is, you know what the circles are for. It'll probably be towards the end of the month before we meet up again. In the meantime, I'm going to be doing some glueing up and possibly work on more of the straight parts. Today was not a great day for me. Besides cutting all the angled pieces for the frames, I mostly hugged the heater, kept it stoked with wood, and drank coffee.

Hybrid, if you have picture messages on a cell phone, PM me with a phone number and I can send you a picture via text message that isn't blurred.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


William You have got to see what I have been doing today. I have been working with that wormy walnut.













































The wife wants me to start hanging my coats up. So I am making a coat hanger


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


Sweet ties Superdav721! I think that's one of the most creative ways to join pieces. Especially when it contrasts both pieces. Is it difficult to inlay? Never tried it myself…need to gain patience with chisels.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


Looking good SuperD. That's is some interesting wood you're working with there. Nice.
You have time to work on the coat hanger too if this weather holds out, because you'll be wearing the coats instead of hangin them up.

Hybrid, no worries, KTMM and SuperD are good guys to go to for advice on handtool use. I'm afraid I'm not much help unless it has to do with power tools. My most expensive hand tool is my pencil. I'm not exaggerating, since I started using brad and pin nailers, I seldom even pick up a hammer anymore.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


hybrid my wife let me buy a camcorder. Oh no. I am putting together a video on hand inlay. Its not to bad. Do it a couple of times and you should have no problem. The pics above are black walnut with cherry bowties. I should be posting the video soon. This stuff is time consuming. You have to edit it, title it, export it, make sure copy rights are good, upload it to the web, then finally post it. bla bla bla. Check this bowtie bench out its got some cool bowties in sapele.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


I like that a lot superdav. I broke down the 2 ton 3/4 hp boat anchor of a motor I got from William yesterday. So far there is a lot of frayed aluminum wiring and some bearings to replace. So long as the capacitor is good it appears I will have a motor for my project. We'll have to get Williams motor rewired and we'll be wheeling on with the project.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


I will know something Thursday about other motors. Careful don't smoke test it


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


Dang you. Never say smoke around me. Where did I put that pack of cigarettes?
If he does get the 3/4HP running, I'm curious what kind of torque it has. I don't know how old it is, but that thing is massive for a motor that is less than a horse. Before taking it down an looking at it, both KTMM and I was sure it was at least a horse and a half simply based on the size of it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


KTMM, I don't have much time this morning before heading out to a doctor's appointment. I jumped on real quick to email you the photos of the mock up (finally, I'm late, I know, shoot me). Anyway, I realized that I do not have an email address for you to send them to. Please send me a PM so that this evening or in the morning I can send them to you.
Also, I got absolutely nothing done on the project yesterday. I woke up feeling pretty good, but my wife had other ideas. I had to get the work in the following photos done. Of course, I have to take care of the little missus. She's a bette cook than me and I don't like sleeping alone.








Old countertop range insert. Only two eyes working on it.








Countertop range gone and cabinet butchered up.








New full size stove in place. She's happy for now that she has four cook eyes and an oven that'll hold a temperature. As I get time (and money) I still have to replace the badly worn counter top, remove the wall insert oven and rebuild cabinet doors and shelves where it is, and she wants a small pantry on the other side of where the oven is now with an insert area for her microwave.
She says all that can wait till we finish our current project. However, you know how women change their minds, so…............


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


Well, let me know if you need help. I did all the refinishing on my countertops and cabinets before we moved in our current house. I got the Paul Sellers Working Wood 1&2 series yesterday. I only stopped watching to come to work this morning.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


I'm going to look at motors in about an half an hour
Great job William. You can come to my house next.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


That part of the wife's honey-do list wasn't bad as it looks. That $29 multitool I bought at Harbour Freight (similar to this one) more than paid for itself though. It made the job a helluva lot easier. Now I need to buy some new blades for it though. There were plenty of hidden nails in the cabinets. I want to carry one of the old one's to Home Depot and see if the accessories from their version of the tool will fit mine.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


Ok all, I just sent the photos to KTMM. I apologize it took me so long.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


Slow poke….........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


It's been very slow today SuperD. Although it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, the stove job whipped my butt (and my back) yesterday. I'm afraid the bedis where I've beenmost of today. 
For what it's worth, the wife told me that she just wanted it done, but that I should wait until I had help. I just wanted it out of the way before I started on the glueup process, which I know is going to be very time consuming. I tried to convince her before I started that the little ones would be enough help. I just got that look.
Now today, everytime she's came near me I've gotten that "told you so" look.
I'll bet tonight I'm going to get the "not tonight because I'm not doing all of the work" look.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


Thats funny stuff. Sorry about your pain. You got it done. And a fine installation you did. Whats for dinner biscuits and cornbread?
Now I am giving you my TMI look :[email protected]


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


Lisa unpacked a pizza oven thing-a-ma-jig she got for Christmas. She was going to cook spaghetti. I could see another look in her eyes though. She wanted to try out her thing-a-ma-jig. So I sent her to the store to get the pizza ingredients she needed. I hate pizza, but it looks like I'll be eating it tonight. 
The installation isn't done. I still have more work to do on it, lots more. I just made the hole for the stove to keep her happy until I get a round tuit.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


We made the Emag. cool.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


About time…..... : )


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


I'll have to go check that out. It doesn't seem to be in my email like it normally is. I've had this problem before. Now does someone want to remind my swiss cheese brain on where to find the emag on the Lumberjocks site?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


http://mim.io/4fe712 here ya go William


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The dark forces unite.... not really.*
> 
> Today marked the beginning of a joint Mississippi lumberjocks project….
> 
> ...


Thanks, SuperD.


----------



## MSlumberjocks (Dec 30, 2011)

*Four days later and a post...*

Monday, (the 2nd), William and I (KTMM) got together again for a short while to cut some circles. William had already done a dry fitting of the frames for our top secret project, which looked great.










The two that we've cut look great. William has done some more work on a few triangular pieces that fit into the frame, that part isn't pictured.










Here's my backside as I cut some circles….










A simple router jig and a bit of measuring is the easiest way I know to cut circles and the results speak for themselves.

More to come soon.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *Four days later and a post...*
> 
> Monday, (the 2nd), William and I (KTMM) got together again for a short while to cut some circles. William had already done a dry fitting of the frames for our top secret project, which looked great.
> 
> ...


Sweeeettttt project! I've got a few "secret" plans to send you guys. Perhaps make a series of this. I never used them. Need email address. Kind regards…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *Four days later and a post...*
> 
> Monday, (the 2nd), William and I (KTMM) got together again for a short while to cut some circles. William had already done a dry fitting of the frames for our top secret project, which looked great.
> 
> ...


Nice, what yall makin wagon wheels?
I gat a motor hahahaah


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *Four days later and a post...*
> 
> Monday, (the 2nd), William and I (KTMM) got together again for a short while to cut some circles. William had already done a dry fitting of the frames for our top secret project, which looked great.
> 
> ...


I know what it is. It's a…..........well you know.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *Four days later and a post...*
> 
> Monday, (the 2nd), William and I (KTMM) got together again for a short while to cut some circles. William had already done a dry fitting of the frames for our top secret project, which looked great.
> 
> ...


I gats a motor too. I hate aluminum wire though….. that post is coming…..


----------



## dspahn (Nov 19, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *Four days later and a post...*
> 
> Monday, (the 2nd), William and I (KTMM) got together again for a short while to cut some circles. William had already done a dry fitting of the frames for our top secret project, which looked great.
> 
> ...


They're obviously building a perpetual motion machine utilizing cold fusion. Clearly.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *Four days later and a post...*
> 
> Monday, (the 2nd), William and I (KTMM) got together again for a short while to cut some circles. William had already done a dry fitting of the frames for our top secret project, which looked great.
> 
> ...


what he said yep thats it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *Four days later and a post...*
> 
> Monday, (the 2nd), William and I (KTMM) got together again for a short while to cut some circles. William had already done a dry fitting of the frames for our top secret project, which looked great.
> 
> ...


I need the motor Dave. Whatcha got?
I have a 1.5 HP motor that I don't want to use because it's a 220V.
I also now have a 1/2 HP motor that I don't want to use because I am worried if it'll be enough.
So whatcha got? Whathca got? Whatcha got?

send me a text tomorrow. I'm going back to bed soon.

Hybrid, 
[email protected]
or
[email protected]


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *Four days later and a post...*
> 
> Monday, (the 2nd), William and I (KTMM) got together again for a short while to cut some circles. William had already done a dry fitting of the frames for our top secret project, which looked great.
> 
> ...


!/2 horse 110 volt 1700rpm with a pulley and a mounting bracket. I plugged it in and she works. Its a heavy sucker. My wagon wheel motor is only a 1/3 horse. 
Hybrid,
[email protected]


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *Four days later and a post...*
> 
> Monday, (the 2nd), William and I (KTMM) got together again for a short while to cut some circles. William had already done a dry fitting of the frames for our top secret project, which looked great.
> 
> ...


Well if you're not using it, I could use it. I bought a 12" Craftsman bandsaw yesterday that has a 1/2HP on it. I figured I'd use it if I have to. I didn't need the saw. It's identical to the bandsaw I already have. I figured the half horse motor on it was worth the $25 I gave for it though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *Four days later and a post...*
> 
> Monday, (the 2nd), William and I (KTMM) got together again for a short while to cut some circles. William had already done a dry fitting of the frames for our top secret project, which looked great.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the plans Hybrid. I got them. One of them I know will go to use and I think I have a way to use the other ones as well.
I sent photo to KTMM just a little while ago. I've gotten a long ways on the glueing up.


----------



## MSlumberjocks (Dec 30, 2011)

*William goes to glue up.......*

So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…

See for yourself…..


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


I have to say it looks really good.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


its a giant letter C. wow, I am impressed.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


I'm in the process of making his Pantograph. Coming along great so far! He is a genius! Ur secret project is looking great so far!!! is that hardwood??? gonna be a strong one….


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


I agree with Dakremer. Did I see four wheels? Are you making two? Great job. -Jack


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


The frame passed the test. I couldn't help it. I leaned it up against the table and climbed up, putting all of my 220 pounds on the top of it. It didn't move a bit. It is made of oak and I believe plenty stronger than te original design, which called for spruce I think.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


William come get this dang motor. I done stumped my toe, twice.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


This is beginning to look a lot like a bandsaw to me or maybe a gallows for spoilers.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


I know exactly what this is and where the plan cam from. I've been considering attempting this myself. Looking pretty good so far. Yes, I did notice four wheels too. Are you making two of them?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


SuperD, I will get it as soon as I can. I don't recon you could throw it that far?

Stefang, it's a gallows for spoilers.

Ben, yes you seen four wheels. Yes there are two. That's all I'm allowed to say at this time. 
I will say that if you've been considering one, go for it. At first, looking over the plans (over and over and over) it seems kind of an overwhelming project. After studying the plans enough to become familiar with it though, it is not seeming so far to be hard at all. It is seeming to be however VERY time consuming. 
The hardest part, in my opinion, so far is getting adjusted to working in metric. All the plans from that source are in metric. After working with inches and fractions all my life, centimeter and milimeters make me scratch my head a lot. I think that wouldn't even be a problem if we had a normal metric tape measure. The ones we have are standard tapes that have to be turned upside down to read metric on them. Habit has me stretching it out for every measurement as usual, only to think about it and realize I need to flip it over.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


Yeah, I think metric might throw me off a bit too. Maybe I'll order a dedicated metric tape when I order the plan. Are the two you are building the same with different dedicated uses? Also, are you going to blog about the process when it is finished? I'd love to see/hear about any problems you encountered along the way


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


Are the two you are building the same with different dedicated uses?

Sort of. We're working together to build two. One is dedicated to my shop in Vicksburg, Mississippi. One is dedicated to KTMM's shop in Clinton, Mississippi.
The decision to do this project together came from several factors.
My 40×50 shop was easier to work in than KTMM's for a project this size. I don't know the exact size of KTMM's shop, but it is close to the size of a shoebox. So is SuperD's. I'm always impressed the work they do in their shops. The back room where I throw junk and stack firewood is larger than either of their shops.
Through a little horse trading (actually it wasn't a horse, but you get the idea), I now have the saw station tha KTMM built in my shop, with the Incra fence and sled. So getting accurate cuts are easier at the moment in my shop.
We both needed this. We both had an el-cheapo version of what we're building. This is going to be something though that will pay for itself over time versus buying a factory made one.
Last, but certainly not least, we thought it would be fun to work on a project together with Lumberjerks from Mississippi.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


Great to hear you are working together. I don't even have an el-cheapo right now and unless I see something on craigslist for a steal, well I think this would do quite well, probably much better than anything else I can afford. My shop isn't quite a shoebox, but not nearly the size of yours. Less than half that actually. I'm not complaining though, I'm just glad to have a place to call my shop at all


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


Yeah, we're working on this together. Once the glue ups are done, (and I get some free time), the next step will be go scrape and plane the frames into shape, to make up for any issues that occurred from mis-measurement, and warpage. At this time it looks like that's not going to be a big problem.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


Good deal. I'm looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


This project makes me smile! Thanks guys. I'll be bugging you for tips as soon as I could muster up the courage to tackle it myself. God's speed and safety be with you all…Oh, and try to keep all your fingers on this project. I've read of those who cut corner and the fingers that shortly followed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


Well I made it back to the shop yesterday. I was in extreme pain but determined that I couldn't sit here in the house another day. So I decided to drag my butt over there and do somthing, even if it was wrong. Well, it was wrong. I had to recut some pieces. Good thing we planed extra material. Some of the pieces have to have notched cut in them to accommodate other piece. I cut the same dadburn piece wrong three times! So it was off to an intimate visit with the coffee pot while I rethunk my strategy.
The second frame is nearing completion of the glueup. My previous thought were that, after already doing it once, the second frame would be a breeze. I was wrong on that account as well. The second frame proved to be a pain in the buttocks compared to the first one. I have a theory on that though. I think it has to do with the rainy weather. The pieces seemed to have more flex to them and required longer clamping time than on the first frame. I firmly believe the rainy weather and all the moisture in the air had something to do with it. I just can't come up with any better exaplanation.
Anyway, I hope to have photos of two frames for ya'll today.
Hybrid, here's your first tip. 
This project is not for the impatient. All you can do is to take your time. All we have done so far is four wheels, one frame, and part of another frame. It already has a lot of work in it though. As for the glueup, with all the layers that have to interlock correctly for strength, all you can do is glue and wait, glue and wait, glue and….......................


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


What glue are you using?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


I'm using tightbond. The glue seems to be doing real well. Yesterday though, it seems the material just had a mind of its own. Everything was fine after the glue set. Before it set though, some pieces told me to kiss it, it was going this way. It was a day here in Vicksburg where it was misty rain all day out side, and the concrete slab inside the shop stayed moist all day because of humidity. I've seen says like that before. You can glue. It just takes some extra coaking to get the material to stay where you want it until you get it clamped.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..



































Now we have two giant letter Cs.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


I love it. Great work guys. You guys should be in business in no time.
Thats a mighty big scroll saw William
You know thinking about coming to your shop William. I will start calling it Sherman's run. Sherman came through here where I live. I have a few Confederates buried 1/4 mile from the house. Then he made his way west toward ktmm as he went all the way to you, William.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


Let me know when you head that way Dave. I'm tied down this weekend, but you know I'm always up for a ride to Vicksburg. I have a job to finish this weekend which is going to purchase my Lee Valley wishlist…. I will finally have new router planes big and small, a plow plane, another dovetail saw, and a 6" and 12" Starrett combo square. I will be in heaven, and I'll have more reason to get my but to Vicksburg and help William finish this project…...

On another note, I finished rebuilding the motor. It works, but the capacitor or starter winding is crap. In other words, it works fine if you start it by hand….. I don't plan to do that, but it worked great for testing. So tomorrow I will go ahead and get a capacitor ordered (I really think that's the problem). I won't be posting any pictures of that project, since I am not an electrician, and I do not want anyone following my example of re-using aluminum wiring…...

Off to bed.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


I'm looking forward to seeing how his comes out.
I bought those plans about a year ago but have not been able to get the time to get it built.

I think I want to build a stretch version, about 3 or 4 inches taller.
Exact height to be determined by standard blade lengths available.

I have an old (1974) Sears air compressor that I plan to salvage a 2 hp motor from for this project.
What hp motor are you going to use?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


KTMM I am jealous. Planes and squares of such high quality. Now on motors I races 1/10 scale cars we wound our own motors. It was a lot of fun. I still have my lathe for turning communicator's to the thousand. That was a hoot. You saved a lot of money that way. Our little motor started a $50 and went up.You could stretch the life about 4 times out. I will let you know the next Sherman Run I make.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


Crank, your question about which motor we're using is a good one. 
KTMM is working on a 3/4HP that I gave him. I think he plans on using it if he can get it to working correctly. I have yet to find a motor that I want. SuperD has me a 1/2HP that I'll start with until I can find a bigger one. The design of this makes it so that changing motors later will be easy. I do have a 1 1/2HP that I could use, but it is a 220V. I really don't wish to run 220V wiring to it. I would prefer larger than a 1HP though because of what I plan on doing with mine. Does anyone know if there is a way to rework a 220V to run on 110V and still get comparable power?
You said you wish to build a strect version. Keep in mind that everything is metric. I know that sounds like it doesn't matter, but I have already run into it building the frame. For building purposes, any changes has to be converted to metric in order to easily keep all your part accurate. Then, since I haven't seen metric length blades, you'll have to figure out what length blade you're trying to go with, and covert between metric and standard sizing to guess at how many centimeters you'll have to add in order to obtain the right setup to use the standard size blade you're going for. Also keep in mind that for every, converted to inches, millimeter you stretch it, you'll have to devide that addition in half for your overall blade length since it's being stretched upwards on both sides. I think that's right. Oh hell, I'm getting a headache and I haven't even made it to the shop yet today.
Anyway, crank, the 2HP power motor you have would work fine. Want to send it to me?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


KTMM and SuperD,
Ya'll know you're welcome anytime you want to come this way. I can't wait to get the frame cleaned up so we can start actually building onto it and seeing some results. The frame has been so tedious that I have just about gotten tired of building it. This glue and wait, glue and wait, glue and wait, of the same parts over and over gets old quick. It is done though and I plan on getting to the shop as soon as possible (can't hardly move yet this morning) and starting on more parts. I was going to start on the upper wheel block assemble. However, since I laid in bed last night thinking about the trunnion design, I might be working on something with that first. 
KTMM, I hope you can get the motor running. I'll feel bad if you put all that work and money into it for nothing. The good news is that we now have two 1/2HP motors to use if we have to. SuperD has one for us. I have to get it out of his way as soon as I can get the time and the funds to go get it, if he doesn't get this way first. Also, I bought that band saw off of Craiglist for $25 that has a half horse on it. I didn't need it, but figured the motor was worth that much. I'm also going to use a few parts off of it to fix my other Sears 12". So all in all, I couldn't pass up that deal. All I ask if you use one of the 1/2HP ones is to get it back to me if you ever upgrade to a larger motor. I have plans for both of those motors in the future. If you don't upgrade later, oh well, I'll find another one somewhere. I still wonder about what I wrote in my response to crank above, reworking the 220V to work. 
As for when you two are coming, like KTMM, this is not a good weekend, unless ya'll are going to help with some boy scouts. Saturday I have to clean up the shop and make room for about ten boy scouts who are coming sunday. My nephew's boy scout troop all got little scouts pinewood derby cars for Christmas. Some of the kid's parents have nowhere for them to construct them. Some are single mothers. Some have parents that are just lost when it comes to this sort of thing. Anyway, I've agreed to spnsor about ten of them. They are coming this sunday for us to make their cars in my shop. I'm setting all four of my working scroll saws up on a temporary table and setting up a sanding table and a paint table so they can build them. It'll be fun for them and I'll probably have even less hair next time ya'll see me.

Soooo,
That's it for me for now. It's time to get over there and get a fire going. I'm hoping I can get my old bones warmed up enough to get mobile. I've got those trunnions on my mind and am anxious to get to them. Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


I worked for a Belgian company for 33yrs so I feel your pain when it comes to metric; but I'm used to it since a long time ago.

A really good idea is to use metric only measuring tools when working with metric drawings. Really is less chance of a mistake and less frustrating as well.

My 2 hp compressor motor is 120/220v, but wired for 220v right now. Takes a 20 amp outlet for 120v operation. I'm not out of the woods with it either since it need a start capacitor. I hope that's all it needs. I know it didn't burn up, just set idle for several years. It was working fine when I shut it down last time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *William goes to glue up.......*
> 
> So, I'll (KTMM) sum up the email from William. HE has been on a glue up rampage…
> 
> See for yourself…..


Crank, a metric only tape measure would help, *A LOT*. Go here, to the first post of this series and take a look at the tape measure we're using. It's the best either of us could find. Actually, it's the only one KTMM found. I found none in Vicksburg. It is a nightmare. The top of the tape, the side you'd normally use, has inches. You turn it upside down to see the centimeters. 
Actually, it isn't too bad since I've now gotten used to it. It took a learning curve though to remember to turn the tape upside down every time you use it.


----------



## MSlumberjocks (Dec 30, 2011)

*The Parts Department*

Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project. 
So here we go. 








After some glueup and cutting, here are the upper and lower wheelblocks.








This next part was made on a day that I was hurting so bad I really didn't have any business in the shop. That's never stopped me before though. It took all day to make. The 11.5 cm piece for the bottom has a lip on it. I cut that piece four times before I got it good enough that I was happy with it. I thought I was happy anyway. Then I went home for the evening. I woke up in the middle of the night and walked over to the shop and set the upper wheelblock frame on the body frame. Something was bothering me, and the view you see above proved my suspisions. Something was off on the measurements.
So I brought the piece back home with me, along with a tape measure, to figure out how in the world, with all me checking and re-checking, did I mess it up. 
It came down to this. There are notches that are 1.5 cm wide and 2.5 cm deep cut into the 3.2 cm sides where the top and bottom meet it. The sides are 3.2 cm deep and 4 cm wide. The plans did not give you the measurement for the cutout, only that it was 1.5 cm deep. So I had to subtract 1.5 cm from the width. Well, somehow I got confused and subtracted it from 3.2 instead of 4 cm and came up with 0.7 cm. This threw everything off. 
Does that make sense? I threw all those numbers out there to show how easily it was to get confused with it. Since making this mistake, I have came up with a method on these types of parts on this project. Before making a cut now, I draw it out with an ink pen on the wood. to make sure I don't get confused. 
However, that didn't help with this part. I thought about trying to cut it apart and redo. Since this will have plenty of tension on it though, I felt it was best to just throw these in the firewood pile and start over on them.








While the glue up was drying on the new upper wheelblock frames, I cut the L-brackets that they'll slide into.
















Dinasours roamed the earth the last time I done a spline joint, so I had no way of cutting them. I once had a fancy jig I'd built for a saw that has long since left my shop, but it is as gone as the saw. So I glued up a quick and dirty jig to cut the splines in the upper wheelblock frames. It worked well enough that I saved this jig. It isn't as fancy as the one I used to have, but it got the job done. 
As for the splines, their drying at this very moment for me to trim up tomorrow. The plans call for splines on these joints for strength.
Splines.
What can I say about the splines?
It's been a long time and my memory isn't that great. I don't know if I done something wrong or if splines are just simply the messiest one techniques a woodworker could ever have to do. 
The splines are an alternate method in the plans. The ideal way to make the frames is finger joints. I have no way of making finger joints that thin or deep though. So I went with this method.








Remember we're building two of these. So here are the two trunnion support beams. In the front is the front top side of one of them. In the rear is the back bottom side of the other. I snapped this photo to show the cutout areas in it. 
The front has a cutout for the blade guide that I cutout by setting the depth on the table saw and running it back and forth across the blade. Then I finished up the angle of the cut on my band saw. 
The top leading edge has a forty five degree piece ripped off to allow the tilting of the table without interference. 








After that cut was made, then I had a blade's width relief area that had to be trimmed off of each end. I just stood the piece up on it's angled side and set up my miter gauge to trim this off of each end. This is to provide clearance for the trunnions.
















On the back side, there is an area that has to go to make clearance for the bottom wheel. The plans give two different ways to accomplish this. You can hog it out with hand tools, or you can set up and make stopped cuts on the table saw. Since I consider myself the power tool guy (I don't do hand tools unless I have to), you can see which method I chose.
I just set it up to make the cut to the depth I needed with my miter gauge. Then I clamped a bar clamp to my saw table to prevent the miter gauge from going any further than that. Then I kept running the piece over the blade continuously while holding it against the miter gauge until I had everything cut out that I needed.
Sooooo, that's where we're at now. Since I'm sure everyone knows what we're building now, I'll go ahead and tell you with my parting photos.
Here, arriving in the mail today, is my Woodslicer blade from Highland Woodworking:


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


Wow you guys have come a long way. It seems you and William have both had a few do overs. Are the wheels done? It wont be long now. And if you don't mind help to remind me to bring that motor your direction when I come to see you, please.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


My fault SuperD.
I made this post. I was suppose to put that in there. My memory has a few holes in it these days. Little bits of information just keep leaking right out.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


You know I should have know. Lucas is never this long winded Great progress anyway William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


Work has been keeping KTMM so busy that his free time to make the trip over is limited. I could have just pushed the project aside and waited to work on it when he's here. However, ya'll know that would drive me crazy. So I decided I would go on, since my health has been too spotty to really get into my normal detailed projects much, and start working on the parts I could do by myslef. 
So, I am constructing most of the basic parts. Then when KTMM gets over, I'm going to sit back with a cup of joe and watch him work his magic with the handtools truing all this up. 
Remember, all this has to be as precise as we possibly can get it. KTMM and I agreed, because of this, that it would be best for him to do a lot of the truing and squaring up with hand tools. Our reasoning is that with handtools, he can work on it slowly. With all the work going into this, we'd hate for me to go wild with the power tools and take too much off of something. As we all know here at Lumberjocks, it's easy to take more off, but nigh near impossible to put it back on. 
After all of his part is done, then it'll just be a matter of assembly. After assembly, we both have different ideas on how we want to do ours covers and guards. Besides, if careful, we can use them without guards if need be. So, we'll each be doing our own covers and guards.

As for my covers, I have a method to the madness I have in mind.
I want to set this up for one purpose, and one purpose only, resawing wide boards. I have my smaller Craftsman saw for curved and smaller work. However, I have certain visitors in my shop (my brother) who insists on messing with EVERYTHING. So, I plan on a cover that bolts on with long through bolts and nuts. This way, it'll take more time to get into the saw for any kind of adjustments that it'll discourage my brother from messing with it. Once I get it set up and tuned, I'd be very angry of he screwed with it.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


Epoxy William is your friend. It will stretch a board and glue your brothers feet to the floor. Its coming on along. I am headed out to the shop to smoke and put another coat of finish on my toolbox. Great job guys….


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


Well, I just spent the past hour or so, sharpening tools ( and shooting the poo) with tubmanslim. Good times, I needed a little fellowship to help ease an other wise great/crappy day. The project looks great William (that's who posted this one). I'm itching to make another trip, but with my recent time away from home, I'm gonna have to wait.

Also, I had a bit of discussion on the MS lumberjocks cookout, day in the park or whatever you want to call it. I'll get with everyone about it in the future.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


KTMM, take your time. I haven't been doing too great. I feel like I'm running on empty the last couple of weeks. So I aint in a huge hurry. I'm just trying to get all the little nitpicking stuff out of the way. There' no sense in wasting the valuable time we have working together on it doing the one man stuff. All of what I'm working on by myself, if we were to do together, we'd be in each other's way so much someone would wind up getting hurt. 
I'm all ears whenever you get time to catch us up on the cookout/picnik/get-together/LJfamilyBSsession.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


SuperD, epoxy is some slick stuff.
No.
I'm mean literally, it is some slick stuff.
I knew a guy one time that was famous for taking shortcuts on things. He was also the type who was going to use everything. He didn't like throwing away NOTHING. His wife moved a rug right inside their front door. It had some rot going on in the board below the rug. She told her husbands about it.
He cleaned everything up real good. He surveyed the situation. He decided that instead of replacing the spot of rotting wood with fresh wood, he could clean away the little bit of rot and use epoxy to fill it, like wood putty. So he did. 
He wound up getting the epoxy looking quite rough. So he built it up higher than the existing wood over the course of a few days. Then he sanded it smooth. The he polished it. Then his wife, who was unhappy with the repair polished it. She waxed it. Nothing she did made her happy with it though and her husband was NOT going to admit it was wrong and fix it right.
So she simply covered it back up with the little rug. Hide it. Well, she tried to hide it. Everytime someone walked through the door and stepped just a tiny bit pushing forward, that rug slipped on that slick spot of epoxy and they busted their butt.

Oh, the husband exentually made a different repair. He duct taped the rug down.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


William was that your repair? Funny…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


No, I wouldn't use epoxy to fix something like that. 
I know how to throw plywood down so I can hurry up and get back to the shop. Much quicker.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


Well today has not been a good one. A cold front moved in yesterday eveining, and to my understanding, there's warm front coming in right behind it, sending our roller coaster weather right back up into the seventies. I can't wait for spring.
Anyway, I did get a little bit done. 
I went and took the clamps of of the upper wheelblock frames from gluing the splines in. I had to cut them flush and sand them up.

"Honey, I need a way to cut these carefully. This would be a good time to go get that Marples japanese pull saw I've been wanting so badly. They have two different ones. Which one do I need? Well I'm not sure. I can use both of them eventually. I've heard they're real good saws. They cut smoothly. I'll bet they would even be easier on my back than my old worn out Stanley."










*NOTE:* The saws cut wonderfully. My back is killing me though. So I still wound up using power tools to trim the splines. I've been looking for a good excuse to get these though ever since SuperD told me how smoothly japanese style pull saws cut, and he was right!










So here is a photo of everything we have done so far taped and clamped into appoximate position. We have the frame, wheelblocks, upper wheelblock frames, L-brackets, and trunnion beam done.
I wanted to start on the trunnions or the guide bar today. I'm just not up to it though. Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow.
After I get these two pieces done, I'll be at a stopping point until KTMM can make it back over. He's got to do the hand tool work. He's got to trim the frame until it's nice, square and true. Then I'll be able to start attaching some parts.
Also, I can't work on the blade guides until after he comes because we're going to change the design on those to incorporate bearings instead of hardwood blocks. 
So, after all that is done, this week if my health lets me (I'm hoping it will), I think I may start on my stand and table. I would like to get that done before KTMM's visit. I want him to see what I build. That way, if he likes mine, I can build up his stand and table identical to mine.

Hey Krunk!
I have been thinking.
Dangerous, I kow.
You need to start thinking about an emblem I can cut on the scroll saw so you can put on your covers. I think we should each have a personalized emblem to attach to these to identify them as ours. I also need to know what color your covers are going to be so I can cut in out of something that'll contrast it, unless you want to paint yours. Either way, let me know.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


I have a box of casters for the stand(s) don't let me forget them. I'm going to be tied up this weekend for sure, but next weekend is looking free, hopefully by then I'll have my lee-valley order in, sharpened and ready to go.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


Oh no William is hooked. Go in the house and get a candle, Rub the sides of the saws a bit and oh my god, you won't believe it. My first 2 years cutting dovetails was done with that marples flush cut. It's not bent and still has all the teeth.









put that on yall's saws


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


I don't even own a candle SuperD. My wife wouldn't go for me messing with her fancy smancy scented ones either. I use coleman lanterns when the lights go out. Since I don't think coleman fuel will help then, what about Johnson's paste wax?
Yes, I know. I use Johnson's for EVERYTHING.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...



















Here's the guidebar and clamp I finished cutting today.
The second photo shows how they will be mounted to the frame. The pen area you see below the clamp on the right side of the guide bar will be against the frame. The abgle along the left of the clamp will push the bar into the frame, keeping it rigid and square.

I wound up making the clamp out of sycamore. In order to do it with red oak I would have to glue up material. I actually started making it with oak before I realized the problem with that. No matter how I glued it and cut it, it was going to make it so that the thin angled piece that pushes the guide bar against the frame would only have a tiny piece of wood that would be glued on, without anough contact surface to hold well enough for me to be comfortable with. 
The sycamore was the only other wood I had in which I would be able to make this part out of solid wood, that is not glued up. 
I also think we will be making a few other piece out of sycamore. I have realized that a few parts just do not lend well to glued up material and will be better with plywood or solid stock. 
Some things, like the trunnions for example, I may make from sycamore and ply, then see which one will work better.

Also, I had a little adventure today while hogging out material for the clamp. You can read about that here.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


After that conversation earlier, this looks like the right choice, looking good. At this time, next weekend may be taken up, since tomorrows hauling trip got canceled. At this rate, I may just take a weekday off and head out to your place for a day of work away from work.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


I'm always here, well, almost always. 
I have a doctor's appointment on the 30th and a school play to go to on the 31st. Other than that I'll be here every day.
I also think we should make the guideblock mounts and bodies out of sycomore simply because they are so small and will have to have so many holes drill in them. This wood is great to work with for fragile pieces. I have learned that about it just from messing around. Now, how durable it's going to be we'll just have to see. If it wears quickly, we know to choose a different wood and make new parts. The parts we're talking about are easily replaced though.
As I mentioned, a couple of the parts, trunnions for example, I think I've decided I'm going to make one out of a couple of different materials, then purposely abuse it somehow, and see which one holds up better.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


I worked on trunnions today. I hate to say, my feel good days didn't last long. It has been one of those days. Also, after yesterdays exciting events, and today's problems, I feel run down tonight. I think I'm batting a thousand (sarcasm intentional).

The day started with me needing 1:1 scale drawings of the trunnion pieces. That was no problem, as the plans provide that. The problem was that my laptop decided to mess with my head today and I could not get them to print to scale. Oh, according to the computer they were supposed to be, but the plans warn you that if the border is not 19×25mm, then they are not to scale. 
Eventually, I solved this problem by saving the scaled drawings to my computer and used Adobe Photoshop to scale the border properly and print them. This worked, after I'd already placed a call to KTMM (the computer tech). By the time he called back, I had it figured out and was under way.

Then I started cutting them. I made the first one and realized something. While the plans give a great way to build them using a good band saw, I don't have a good band saw (yet). My scroll saw doesn't have enough cut capacity to do them. So I went to the house and decided to wait till I could figure something out.
Then it hit me. I won't tell you where I was at when the bright idea hit me (ok, I have a lot of my best ideas while using the john).

So, after a quick trip to the hardware store, and a new tool, I was back in business. You see, I recently got a nice half inch router. It came with a one inch flush trim bit. That wasn't enough though. So I went and bought a two inch flush trim bit (template bit). With this, I could cut one layer of the three layer thick materia, glue the other layers on, then trim them all together perfectly.

By the time I got back to the shop, the idea had also crossed mind to make a template for the entire trunnion set using the softest plywood I had. I can cut that stuff like hot butter on my scroll saw and it gives me a super clean, accuratly cut template. From this template, I'd cut the first layer of each of the four trunnions and trunnion cradles to get me started.

That's when I learned something else that I should have already known. I've never used a template bit. There is a tiny bit of a learning curve to using this bit, in my opinion. If you don't do it just right, look at the grain direction, start slowly, and so forth, (I'm also still getting used to such a poerful router) that router will take the piece from you, sling it across the shop at high speed, while you're still standing there trying to figure out what the hell happened to your work piece.

Anyway, I have the first layer of everything cut and glued up into the final thicknes. The middle layer is thinner than the others and has cutout areas to allow for the bolt that goes through everything. I'll show all that later, when I'm through with them. I'll let everything dry completely, then ya'll wish me luck when I go back, hopefully tomorrow, and finish trimming up the remaining layers.

Looking back on the day, I hdo have one wish. I wish I had made and glued up at least one extra of each trunnion and cradle just in case something happens at the router tomorrow. So, I'll be needing that luck fellas.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


Glad to see you are busy William. Some of my best ideas are designed on the throne. Where else are you by yourself with no interruptions. And having spare parts is a good thing. I always try to mill some extra for good measure. Good luck on milling the parts.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


Ok, I'm back with pictures.
Here's how I done the trunnions. It varies a tad from the project plan, but I think it actually worked out easier. The way they're done in the plans will work. However, without a good band saw, it would be hard to cut them accurately, potentially causing problems later.








This is the secret weapon for the way I done them. 
Actually, I already had a one inch template bit that came in the deal when I bought the router. This is a two incher though that allows me to cut the second two layer of the trunnions at once, making things go much smoother.








I taped up the patterns and glued them to this plywood. Then I cut the two pieces out together, and seperated them along the line where they are to fit together carefully, creating a template.
Then I used that template with the bit I bought to cut four trunnions and four trunnions cradles.
Note on the right side of the photo the broken pieces. This is from where I first made a set out of all sycomore. I then set it on the floor and stepped on it, breaking it. The second set I made out of red oak with similar results. The final set has oak ply that KTMM brought for the wheels for the outside layers and sycomare for the thinner inside layer. When this one was built, it held all my weight, so that's the one's I'm building.








This shows how I glued them up overnight. 
The top layer is the piece cut from the original template.
Notice the middle layer has a space missing on it. This is the area where the hold down bolt will go through it. 








First thing this morning, I trimmed the pieces up close as I comfortably could with my old band saw.








Then, with the piece cut from the template on top, I reset the bearing to ride along that, and used the template bit to cut the remainder of the material off to make a part that I don't think I could have possibly cut as good even if my scroll saw would cut material this thick.








This photo shows one completed trunnion cradle. Note how this part has a smaller space, but just like the trunnions, that is missing.








This shows how the missing areas of the two parts allign so that a bolt can go down through the trunnion, through the trunnion cradle, and hold it all together, while still allowing the trunnions to move when the plastic knobs that'll be on the bolt are loosened.








Here is a completed trunnion assembly, minus hardware.








I don't know what this piece is called. It is a piece of wood that allows the bolts to work right with the trunnion assembly without hangups. 
To make it, I had to carefully cut it out on my old band saw. 
Then, for everything to work right, it needed a hole for the bolt shank, a coutersink for the bolt head so it doesn't hit the table when you tilt it to forty five degree, which also is the reason for the shape across the top of it. 
The last thing it needed was the small round part of the hole needed to be square. The plans call for using a square file to do this. This would have been fine if my square file wasn't missing in action.
That's ok. I just happen to be good at a scroll saw, so that's what I used to make the holes square.








And here's four trunnion assemblies, with hardware. That's two trunnions a piece, for two top secret projects.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


Outstanding job William. Its coming right along. I have to go see Lucas at the end of the month and I will bring the motor. What are yall doing for drive belts? Oh the unnamed part is an angle dangle dummy.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


Looking great. That ply has finally found a good use, glad to know we used it for the wheels. Hopefully when these are done they'll last a couple generations…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Parts Department*
> 
> Ok, the cat is fighting to get out of the bag, because after this post, everyone should know what we're building. So I guess our top secret project will be only a bottom secret project, or no secret at all. Anyway, although it's been rough the last few weeks for me, I've gotten some work done in the parts department. While this project has a very well thought out design, some of the parts are headscratchers. I am learning a few new techniques on this project.
> So here we go.
> ...


That'll be good SuperD.
Also, KTMM, I will try to remind you before you come, we need you to bring those roller blade bearings where we can put our brains to paper about the guide design.

I'll be posting another post as soon as I get finished answering responses on other topics. I want to start a new post for assembly to seperate the parts making from some of the assembly operations. I have assembled these, and I started on boring holes in the wheel blocks. I hope tomorrow to work on assembling the top wheelblock assemblies. I can assemble some, but won't be able to do a whole lot till after we get the frame trued up and tires turned, and trued.


----------



## MSlumberjocks (Dec 30, 2011)

*The Assembly Line*

To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process. 
I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
So,








I ended my last post with the for trunnion assemblies already partially done.








To assemble these on the trunnion support beams, the plans give you an accurate 1:1 scale drawing of both pieces with holes clearly marked for the placement of the dowels. I just laid the patterns on the end of the pieces and puched the center of each hole (clearly marked with an X) with a center punch. I then set up the drill press for each piece and drill 3/8" holes for dowels.








Everything lined up good enough, maybe too good. I dry fitted everything first and caught hell getting them back apart for gluing. 
Then I reassembled the trunniun assemblies and checked to make sure everything was right by turning them upside down on a flat surface, my table saw top. 
The photo shows both complete trunnion assemblies, ready for tables and to be bolted to the frames.








The bottom wheelblocks had to have a one inch hole ran through them. Being as they are four inches wide, my forstner bit would not go all the way through them. So I used the drill bit extenstion you see laid across the two blocks with a quarter inch drill bit. I drilled as far as I could go with my forstner bit. Then I drill through the center of that hole all the way through. Then it was turned over so I could use the quarter inch hole for a reference, and drill the rest of the material out from the other side. 
I don't know where to get these drill bit extenstions now. I haven't seen one in years. This one is a left over from my mechanic days. If they still make them, I'm sure they have them at hardware stores. I'm going to look next time I go. If not, I know I've seen extended length bits recently that would do the same job.








The top wheelblocks had to be drilled for a one inch hole using the same procedure.
I still have to do some more drilling on the top wheelblock before they are ready for the frames. This was where I left off today though.
I will post updates of the assembly here.
I will go back and post any other parts that have to be made in the parts department post.

.

*AND THE SAGA CONTINUES*

.
Well I still didn't feel up to snuff today. It was either sit here and cry or go push on though, so pushing I did.








I decided to work on the upper wheelblock and frame assembly, getting the tensioner and tracking mechanisms done.
The first problem I had was that I went through the bolts KTMM brought. It took me a little bit to figure out why I couldn't find the bolt I needed. The tracking mechanism calls for a 3/8×2" hex head bolt. The only bolts we had that size are carriage bolts. I could do a little redesigning and use the carriage bolt, but the way it's designed, I was worried about the head having enough bite for the knob.
Since I needed to make a cigarette run anyway, I decided to stop by the hardware store close to my house and pick up some hex head bolts. The shortest the store had was 2 1/2". Since I don't think it will hurt to have an extra half inch on the tracking, and I didn't feel up to running all the way down into town to the big orange store, I am using the 2 1/2" 








In this photo you can see how the bolt goes through the wheel block. There is a countersunk T-nut on the other side. 
If you look at the other frame (for the second top secret project) you will notice a metal tab on the frame that is hidden from view on the one standing up with the wheelblock in it. You can use pretty much any flat piece of metal here. It is just to keep the tracking bolt from wearing on the wooden frame. These tabs I saved when I tore the cabinet out when I put in my wife's stove. I knew I saved them for something.








And in this photo you can see how the tension bolt threads through the top. 
Also note the two screws at the bottom of the wheelblock. These don't have any purpose except to hold the wheelblock in so it doesn't fall out when there is no tension on it.








On the knobs for the tracking, a hole needed to be chiseled out to fit the bolt head tightly and then the bolt pressed in. This was supposed to be done by my go-to hand tool buddy, KTMM.
Then I thought, I did recently find those Marples chisels on sale. Why not sharped one of those suckers up and give it a shot? What's the worst that can happen?
KTMM and SuperD should be proud of me. My butchering worked and this is one less thing that KTMM has to worry about on his time limited trips to Vicksburg.
I do have to admit that the photo shows my third attempt at these. They're made out of sycamore. The first two tries, of red oak, split before I could get deep enough for the entire bolt head to go in tight.








And here is one of the wheelblock assemblies ready to go into the frame.








Here's one handle each for the tensioner. 
The have a hole cut for the nut to fit into. I cut this on my scroll saw. Then it is slotted and a screw into from the side to clamp the wood down on the nut tightly. 
The handle, according to the plans are supposed to be 2.5 cm. I cut that and didn't like it. It was too small. So I recut them to 5cm.
















Here's the front and back of the whole assembly in the frame. 
I didn't take photo, but it is simply three thin strips of oak that acts as a spring, a block to keep stress off the holes in the spring strips, a washer, and then the handle screwed onto the top of the tensioner bolt. 
Everything seems to work well right now. It will have to be fine tuned after KTMM cleans up the frame.

Next it was back to the trunnion assemblies.








The trunnions had to come off the trunnion assembly to be screwed to the subtable. This subtable helps keep everything flat. The actual table will be placed on top of this. I am still thinking about what I am going to use for my table. I will probably let KTMM do his own table to his liking. 
None of this gets glued until the end of the project after everything is done and trued up.








And it all gets re-assembled with the trunnion cradles and support. 
I admit I was worried about these. It was for nothing though. It all works beautifully.

















.

*Update 2/9/12*

I done a dry fit of what we have made yesterday. I thought ya'll'd like to see some photos. 
















































I also drop tested this whole assembly.
Last night, KTMM came to the shop to prep some material for his work bench. While he was on the table saw, I started gathering all of his clamps up to send back East with him. I took the two clamps holding this one to the table off, as I'd done every time I moved it while I've been sanding on it. I did not account for all the extra forward weight the wheels and table added though. It hit the ground with loud enough thud that it startled KTMM. He came running over to help me with the whole thing that was then in the floor with my holding it as best I could. I am happy to report that from this height, the fall did not hurt it. The only damage I found was one corner of the upright pieces on the top was dinged. It quickly sanded out straight and you can't eve find evidence of my (planned as you know it was) drop test.

Today, I finished sanding this frame. The tensioner bars that hold the entire tensioner and wheel block assembly in up top is now screwed on with no clamps holding it. The bottome wheel block is bolted in place as well.
I started sanding on the other frame. If ll goes well, I hope to have it to the same point as this one some time tomorrow and then I can get back to truing wheels.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Intriguing project!


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Time to finish sharpening my spokeshaves, planes and chisels for cleaning up the parts…....


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Great progress guys. It wont be long now.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


It may not be long, but it seems like forever when I have days like today.

I haven't stepped foot in the shop today. For that matter, I haven't stepped foot anywhere today.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Keep ya spirit up Mr. William. Project looks amazing! You are in my prayers friend. May God comfort you through these painful days.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Thanks Paul.

You know, I was just sitting here thinking if my back doesn't ease up, I think after the youngins go to bed I'll waddle over to the shop. Even if I can't do nothing but drink coffee and sit and talk to the table saw, it's better than sitting here in agony.
I won't do it though. My wife is at work and will worry too much if I'm at the shop while she knows I'm down.

Hey! I know!
I guess I'll sit up and bug the hell out of everyone on Lumberjocks half the night.
That's what I usually do when I get down.

Now I'm off, back to the forums to see who I can bug.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Mr. William (Dave grinning, like a opossum eating persimmons)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Well I'll be. 
Someone showed me respect and I didn't even notice till SuperD pointed it out.
Next time you come over SuperD, I expect you to call me MR.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
$#%%&!!!!
I can't be laughing like that.
Too hard to get back up into my chair.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Yes sir. mR. William
You ole dusty ___. Fill in the blank
Hey 3 more comments and you are at 2000
Way to go dude.
Now get a life.
Take up knitting or crosstichin


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


lol…You gentlemen are too much! I check in every night just to get a laugh from you two. Have a great night guys…lol!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Paul, you need to get out more.
If me and SuperD are quality entertainment to you, then you have a VERY boring life.
Hey Super, he's turning into one of us. He don't have nothing better to do either.
Get that man a cup of coffee!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Since you pointed it out SUPER!
I just *HAD* to come back and make sure my 2000th comment was directed at YOU!


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


In my defense I have a 1 yr old son, 6 year old daughter and not quite enough rope to hang myself…yet! lol. Now where's that coffee Mr. Dave? lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Mr. Dave.

Now who's laughing like a retard in a room full of bouncy balls?


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Ok, Lord William, and Knight SuperDav. Looks like I might make a trip out to Vicksburg one evening this week. That way, even if William can't do anything he can watch me work. Now that's quality entertainment.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Mr Paul I have you know I have 3 daughters 17,18,20, and a knuckle head son 22. One grandson and one granddaughter. Mr William aka dusty butt, has 7 boys and one girl. Pore thing. Imagine all the fartin in that house.
Grandkids are fun. Wind them up and give em back to there mom.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Question: When you guys printed out the stencils 1:1, Did you have to use BigPrint? or, Were the full size photos provided enough? I never got the stencils to print accurately myself…Thanks for the info in advance. Oh, and I'll bring the tea on my trip up there. Perhaps I could keep Lord William company watching… lol.

Dave: Perhaps we could harness all that methane in order to provide power to the secret project?

Oh my, it seems as though I have some catching up to do…lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


That sounds like a plan KTMM. 
Don't forget the rollerblade bearings.

And I want to know about this entertainment.
Are you going to dance while you smooth?
Or just do a smooth dance?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


1833 ;( I cant never catch you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Paul, I had problems getting the 1:1 scale drawings to print right too.
In the plans, it says they are not to scale unless the border on the paper is 19mmx25mm. Even when I thought they were printed correctly, the measurements weren't right.
What I wound up doing was clicking on the link in the plans to open them up in PDF format. I saved them to my computer. Then I used Adobe Photoshop to print them.
I have since went back and printed them directly from the 1:1 drawings in the plans, and they did come out right. 
So I it worked in PDF format on my computer. However, SuperD and KTMM know a lot more about computer software than I, so they may know an easier way of doing it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Hey guy!

I just edited this original post to include today's work. Go take a look and see what you think.
I'm almost at a point to where I'm going to have no choice but to wait on KTMM.

On a side note, I'm now starting to think about my stand and was sitting with a cup of coffe when I had a thought that hit me like a ton of bricks.

I have a Total Shop setup that I got in a trade a couple of years back. I used nothing on it but the disk sander. So I mounted just the motor housing with the sander on my sanding bench some time back. 
Then I got the Ridgid belt/disk sander combo and that sander has been mostly collecting dust.
Here's my idea.

I'm thinking of mounting the motor housing from the Total Shop rearward of the project on an oversized stand. I'll have to use a longer belt. However, if I do this, it'll give me 1 1/2 HP run on 110V with mechanically controlled variable speed.
In investigating this option, I grabbed one of the pulleys that KTMM brought for this project, and it fits perfectly. It's mounted on the outgoing shaft of the Total Shop right now. So all the details are worked out already except for mounting, which is just a matter of measuring and doing.
What do ya'll think?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Wow William that's a great idea. Do it. That should be plenty of power for what ever you shove at it.
Did the bricks dent when they hit your head


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


The bricks broke in pieces. I fell over trying to dodge them. I hit my head on the concrete floor. Now the foundation is cracked in my shop.
You know us old river rats have hard heads.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


I had a store credit for the big orange store.
Soooo…....

I was looking over everything today and thought about something. 
I couldn't figure out how we were going to drill holes for the bottom wheel block.
Beings we made our frames out of oak, there is no way we could screw the bolts in for the bottom without predrilling. We'd split the oak for sure. So how are we going to do that in such cramped space under there?

I mentioned store credit.
I'd actually been looking at this a few times that I went in there but always talk myself out of it.
I've been in situations before when this would have come in handy.
So I ran down and got it before I changed my mind…..again.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Nice I have been wanting one of those to. Loan me that one. I'll bring it right back….........


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


I think I'll get a lot of use out of it SuperD.
I've had many situations where I needed to get into tight places and had hell. I've thought about buying that every time I see it. The $19.99 price tag has always came into conflict with something else I wanted though. So I figured with the store credit I better get it before I changed my mind.
I still have forty eight cents left on the store credit card. It's a start if you want to buy one.

Or if you really need to borrow it, you know I'll let you. I got a feeling though that you want one of those open ended lending agreements.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Who me….. Naw just pickin. I would have got $.48 in thumb tacks. But $19.99 is a great price. Tell us how it holds up.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


I'll let you know if I tear it up. It seems to be well made though. I've had a few things from Milescraft before and it's usually quality stuff.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


I guess this would be considered part of preparing the parts instead of assembly, so I'm posting it here.
KTMM made it out today.
He's got the important part on both frames trued up. Now all I have to do to the frames before they're ready to start dry fitting everything is to beautify them up some. In other words, the other parts that need cleaned up don't have to be true and perfectly square. We just want them to look good.








He used chisels.








He used planes.








He had an audience.
I mostly watchd him work today. Also…








Anytime KTMM or SuperD comes to my shop with their hand tools, my boys are drawn to the action like moths to a flame. 








He even took a break and worked on a pair of old Stanley No.40 chisels I found on in the middle of the road. I literally found them in the road. I have found so many tools in and beside the roads over the years, my eye is always drawn to any shiny objects out there. It's amazing what I have found that has fallen off of people's trucks (I'm assuming).

So anyway…
The frames sit flat like they should now.
The area under the bottom is flat and square for mounting the bottom wheel blocks.
The uprights on top are cleaned up so that the top wheelblocks and frames work like they should.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Wow, I need a haircut…..
Sore, arms aching. Wood work good for the soul, tough on the back…..

You left out the part where we ripped and planed my bench top into it's soon to be working form.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Oh yea, I forgot.
KTMM brought in a slab of wood that was heavier than I dared to pick up and we ripped it on the table saw and run it a few passes through the planer. For a guy like me, who only uses an old table with some wood screwed down on top of it, THAT IS ONE MASSIVE BENCH TOP!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Sorry I missed the fun guys. I had my hands full at home. Any time is fun time when its tool time. The projects are looking mighty square. I will make the next one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Anyone notice I posted this on the wrong section?
It was supposed to be in the previous blog installment, under parts. 
I noticed it a few minutes ago.
Oh well. 
KTMM already figured out earlier today what's going on when I can't thinkg straight, can't count two plus two, and get confused easily. At one point I was scratching my head trying to figure out why, after messing up one of four wheels, and making a new wheel, why I then had five wheels?????


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Alzheimer's? Yep that's got to be what it is..
You need to take an aspirin and go to bed there old feller.
Wait I'm older than you.
Crap.
Ok I'll take two blondes and go to bed


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


*A W E S O M E !*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Thanks Joe.
This project has been slow moving. So it felt good to see it mocked up and actually looking like something.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Always wanted to build my own bandsaw… but I not have the know just yet… well done so far


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Nighthawk, it has indeed turned out to be a challenging project. 
Hoever, I have this to say. While it probably shouldn't be someone's first project, I think this could be built with a minimum amount of tool and experience. 
I want to clarify that every single problem we have had with this project has been the direct result of us either deviating from the plan to try something different we thought up (some of us are bad about that) or my incredible ability to overcomplicate even simple things.

.

Since only a blind man could not figure out our big secret in this top secret project, you can read up on it.
Here, you can read up on the original designer's build.
Here is where you can buy the plans if you want to build your own.
Here, you can look at different ones built by readers who have bought his plans. To date, I think Alex Harris, at sixteen years old, is the youngest to have built this. Now, if you recognize Alex, it's because he isn't your average sixteen year old. He is an experienced wood worker. That goes back to what I said though. It shouldn't be someone's first project.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Yep. All the big problems came from my idea to make the wheels a single piece.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Speaking of wheels, I have an idea.

See how that works Nighthawk? That kind fo statement is where it always starts.

It's not just you KTMM. Several SNAFU's have occured because I jumped in with ideas without thinking them through. Or thinking at all for that matter. That's ok, though. I think we are back on track with the wheels.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Well I got a little done in the shop tonight. Not nearly as much as I wanted, but it seems it never is.








Here's the guideblocks for the upper and lower guides mounted and ready to go, or so I thought.
I wound up redoing these four times before I was satisfied there was enough "meat" around the adjustable holes that they'd hold up.
That's what happens though when you make design changes to a plan while flying by the seat of your pants. It's to be expected. 
The original plans call for hardwood blocks for the guides. We decided we wanted bearings. Because of that, this tiny piece of wood had to have elongated holes that weren't in the plans. This in turn, caused these tiny pieces of wood to be a bit too tiny. I had to play around with the measurements to get everything to work properly.
In the end, they are still 5.2cm long as the plans state. I wanted to keep this the same so that I wouldn't have more stuff to change along the frame when putting it all together. However, they wound up being about half a centimeter added to the width. The way I done it all, the only drawback to this will be half a centimeter less resaw capacity. I can live with that. 








Here is one of the guide bodies (upper) with the thrust bearing mounted in it.
This one was actually no problem. Well, it wouldn't have been a problem if I paid more attention to my work than I did making coffee. I left in the middle of cutting all the shape outs on this to make coffee. When I came back I made a wrong cut. I knew I done it as soon as it passed the saw blade, but it was too late then. Had to start over.
























Here is the completed upper guideblock assembly.
I don't know if you can tell it from the photos, but I added a small strip along the bottom of the guide body. With the extra width added to the guide block, it wanted to rack forward, in a downward motion when I tightened the screws up that holds it. It looks ok for now and is strong enough. I may go back at a later date and redo this out of one solid piece of wood instead of the added strip. 
At the moment though, I'm more interested in getting the measurements all correct with the modifications we've making to use bearings. If I'm to redo it, I'd rather wait until it is up and running to make sure this is all going to work correctly before putting the extra time into it.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Very nice there ball bearing man. I fine job.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Measure three times and rebuild it four…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


It happens often when I'm having a bad day. 
Pain has a way of keeping you from concentrating.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


A few months ago, I switched my Bearing guides for COOL Blocks… seems to be a LOT BETTER…

Looking good!

Thank you for the update!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Today was a good bad day.
Yes, as some of you already know, I hurt severily when heavy rain is in the forecast. When it gets bad enough that I can't get comfortable even lying down though, I head to the shop and persevere just to try and keep the bad thoughts down. Today has been one of those bad days. These become my good bad days though because, even though it hurts like hell, I usually get a lot done in these times.
So let me take you down the trip I had today. It was a joyous one.

The first thing I wanted to do this morning was to hog out the material on the frame for the upper blade guide assembly. This wound up being a bigger deal than I thought.
First of all, I had commited the ultimate wood worker's sin. I loaned my circular saw out a while back. I had not checked it since it came back to me. So I wound up having to work on it for close to an hour before I could even use it. 
Then I marked everything out with the blade on and tight. I was just about to make the first cut when, thankfully, I thought about the screw up I was fixing to make. This cut has to be made in relation to where the blade runs. I had not put the tires on the wheels yet. The marks I had made would be wrong since I made them with the wooden wheels and no tires.
So I backed up and put tires on.
















Then I hogged out the material.
Now, I was very careful about getting my board I was using for a guide straight and square. So how in the world did my cut wind up out of square? Well, after doing some investigation, I think the guy that borrowed my saw must have dropped it. The entire base is now about two degrees off square on it. My wife suggested at this point that I buy a new saw. This saw has served me well for about twenty years though. I will have to find a donor saw to get parts off of. I will fix it. That will be a later project though, back to the matter at hand.








As you can see, this leaves slack in the bar for the blade guide assembly.
Well we're in luck. One aspect of severe pain for me is that I am so consumed with it that nothing else much bothers me. So I was able to go pour a cup of joe and think about it.
Then I had a great idea. What is the one drawback to making anything out of wood that is meant to be precise? With weather and humidity, wood moves. So therefore, the more adjustability I have to these moving parts, the better.








With the addition of two screws to the frame, the entire blade guard assembly now also has lateral adjustment along with all the other normal adjustments that any badsaw has. 








Then I made all my spacers and clamped to secure the wheels on the shaft. There are so many (actually, this isn't even all of them I wound up making) because this, on top of careful measurements, sort of comes down to plain old trial and error in the end. 








Here it is with all the clamps and spacers on. It took some playing around with it to get everything running true. In the end, I never did get the wheels perfectly in line, but I read somewhere that they are good enough when your blade tracks the same if you turn the wheel in either direction. It passes this test. Actually, I'm only about about a sixteenth of an inch between the two wheels. I may play with this some more later, but it's good for right now. 
Also, if you look along the bottom frame section, near the upper right side of the bottom wheel, you'll notice I got the lower blade guide assembly done.








The lower blade guide assembly gets attached to the trunnion support beam. It is fully adjustable as well. Then the trunnion support beam gets bolted to the frame. I lined everything up, marked my holes and bolted it down. After doing so, I realized my blade guides weren't working right. I removed it and done some fine tuning on it (elongating a hole more than it should be to make it work) and it worked great.








Then the subtable gets attached.

WAIT!

That's not all for today. I have a special treat. Well I hope its as much a treat to yall as it was to me anyway. 








I was at a point to where I couldn't stand it. I just couldn't wait to get my motor attached.
Here is proof that if you place your finger in one of the holes on the wheels and spin it fast enough, and cut slowly, you can cut three quarter inch sycamore on a homemade band saw.

What, not proof enough?
You don't think I'd cut it on another bandsaw and stick it up there to fool you. Do you?
































Since ya'll always say it didn't happen if there are no pictures, there's pictures.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


You sir, are a bad a$$.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Outstanding William




IT wont be long now!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


First cuts! Congrats. I know this isn't the end, but it's great progress!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Thank ya'll very much.
I am proud of myself. I done something a few times during this project that I haven't done in years. I doubted myself. I did not give up though.

Now all I have left on mine is:
Stand (haven't realy decided on design yet)
Mount the motor (will depend on stand design)
Finish (designer used varnish. I'm thinking poly)
Guards (will probably get it usable and on a stand before doing this)
And…....
And that's it!

Looks like next time in the shop I need to seriously get my @$$ in gear and build a stand.

Note:
I may not even build a stand at this time. I have a rollaround cart that I'm seriously considering attaching it to. I hope in the next day or two to set it and the motor on the cart and see how the height feels before I make a definatel decision.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Oh, and after that, I think I'll get a few other parts done for KTMM's saw. 
I want him to do the actual final assembly and fit though and make his first cut. 
I had debated on how far to go with his. I want to help him as much as possible because of his tight time schedule. However, after this evening, there is no way I could ever deprive my friend of the satisfaction I got from making those final touches and seeing it actually cut wood.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


You the man…...


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Super Way to GO, William!

An AWESOME Project… by an AWESOME guy!

Those tires sure look good… they wrap from side to side instead of just on the end/rim.

Thank you for the Update…

Sorry you feel so Bad when it rains…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Nice job. That's a beast!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Thanks Brit.

Thanks Joe. I'm afraid the tires aren't my idea. That's what the original designer used. I would have never thought of it. They're bicycle inner tubes. 
As for the rain pain, I'm just one man. For the whole world though, it take rain to make the crops and flowers grow.

I missed your cool blocks suggestion earlier. 
I have used cool blocks before with success. This will be my first saw with guide bearings on the side instead of blocks. I've heard the opinions that bearings are better for resawing, which is all I'll be doing with this saw. We will see. If I'm not happy with it, it's always easy to go back with blocks at a later date. That's the good thing about a shop built saw.
My old Craftsman 12" band saw has cool blocks. They work great on it. I mostly do a lot of curved cuts on it though.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Big W, Do those tires come in a white wall???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Yep, all you gotta do is hold a paint brush loaded with white paint steady while they turn. Instant white walls.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Let's see white letters using that same method…..


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


*Bicycle Inner tubes!*

What an idea!! Never would've guessed that!

Some time ago, I went to Urethane tires on my G0555… and LOVE'em… So much BETTER than the rubber ones!

But, HEY… the inner tubes are not that expensive (are they?)... has been awhile… LOL


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Joe, the bicycle tubes is what the designer used and he claims they work great. I'll let you know in time. They only cost five bucks a piece.
You can go here and read more about the plans we are building these from.

Not much to report today guys. Today was worse than yesterday as far as health goes.
I did get my table done. It attaches to the subtable you seen yesterday. It is fitted for a zero clearance insert. I'm sorry I didn't take photos. I had left the camera at home and knew that if I left the shop I wasn't coming back for the day. 
Also, there was a bolt head on the side of the upper blade guide assembly that was protruding out the side. This should have been countersunk in order to allow it to go up high enough. It would have worked fine without messing with it, but I want maximum resaw capacity. So I disassebled that and countersunk the hole.

All this should have taken a couple of hours at the most. The way things were today though, it took a better part of the day.

Other than that, all I done was go to town and pick up a few thing I needed for a future project while I still had the money put back for it. I have found that if I don't get things while I have the cash, something else will crop up and use up the money.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Marty, the white letter will take a little more time, and a lot steadier hand. I'm waiting on you to come get that done for me.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Progress is progress!

But without pictures! No, we understand, just don't forget the camera next time. It is difficult to live vicariously without pictures.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Well since your life is so boring that you have to live vicariously through me, I promise that if I don't get nothing else done tomorrow, I'll go snap some photos of the table.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Ok, just for DIY, first I'll post what I done yesterday.








The table is just a 46×49cm piece of birch ply that attaches to the subtable.
First though, I had to do a few things to it.
Here is the insert in place.
It is made so that you can easily cut in a piece of stock for a zero clearance insert. Since I had the size set up already on my saws, I went ahead and cut up a few extras.








I cut the inside square out with my scroll saw. Then I used a rabbiting bit in the router to make the inset, then chiseled out the corners.
After that, I used the table saw to rip a slot to insert the blade.








It might not be necessary, but i seen this idea on the reader's band saws on the site where the plans came from. 
It is just a three eighths hole drilled into the end of the slot to inserts a dowel. This is supposed to ensure against any flexing of the table on either side of the slot.

There ya go DIY. I told you last night it wasn't much. Be sure to stay tuned. As soon as I click to post this, I'll start typing up what I done today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


I woke up this morning excited. I had planned on getting started on my stand. I had high hopes of maybe getting far enough along to actually mount the saw on it when my boys came in this evening to lift it for me. Then I thought it over.
KTMM is supposed to be coming tomorrow. Presently, my motor is mounted up on the table to turn and true wheels. I really need to leave it where its at until we get that done. So, since I wasn't going to move the motor to get measurement for my idea (I've got it all drawn out in my head) for a stand, I needed something else to do.
No problem, lately my brain has been working overtime. Ideas I have. So why not go ahead and finish my table. It really needs to be done the way I want it so I can build around it for the guards and such.

This brings me to a side story. I wanted knobs so I could add an adjustable resaw fence. So I went to the closest hardware store, which is McCoys about a mile from here. I went in. I really didn't know exactly what you call them. So I tried explaining to the only KID that was free to help me. I started explaining to him about the adjustable fence like what's on a router table. This KID actually looked me square in the eye and asked, "what's a router?" 
I left there and went to Fasten-All. I encountered a guy who barely spoke english who coulddn't understand what I wanted. 
I finally found them at my favorite hardware store. Hayden's is a traditional old hardward store where the old guys there know what you need and know which hidden bin to find it in. I think I'm going to stop going anywhere else.

So, back to the shop.








So I started by routing the slots on the router table for the carriage bolts and knobs for adjustability.








Then the sub-table gets attached.








Then I routed a slot on top of the table.








Then put in my Kreg miter slot that I got with the router I bought from KTMM last year. I'm using an old Craftsman miter gauge. 
















I apologize I didn't take photos of the building of this, but here is my quick and dirty resaw fence. 
I built it in less than an hour from scrap ply I had around. I can always go back and redo it later. For now though, I just needed a quick one of the size I wanted so I can later build my gaurds and such to accomodate for it. 
I think it turned out quite well for the time I have in it.

So now, KTMM is supposed to come tomorrow. I hope we have a good day and can make some good progress on his saw.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Thanks for allowing me to live vicariously!!! Beats expending actual energy to accomplish something real. 8-P

Looks like you had a great day. Table, ZCI & resaw fence look awesome! Looking forward to more progress & future projects. Don't let KTMM distract you tomorrow, keep him busy!

Now then, you never mentioned any COFFEE, are you out? Lol. Yeah, like you would be outta coffee! He!! if you were out of coffee, you would probably just stain the sawdust and brew that!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Looking very nice William. Your inching closer and closer.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


You can start working now William. I'M HERE!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


I'm through working Marty. You finish it.

It's very close SuperD. All I have left besides the stand is just details, such as guards and disassembling everything for finishing.

DIY, if you read on here that I got out of bed, THERE IS COFFEE. I will buy coffee before I pay the electric bill. I have the means to brew coffee without electricity. The kids can use the coleman lanterns after dark.

Actually, the reason for all my coffee jokes is I have often been ribbed about my coffee addiction. I drink coffee from the time I get up until I go to bed. Some people say coffee keeps them awake. I'll finish off a pot and go sleep like a baby. I drink at least three pots on a light day.
Other than coffee, I will drink Diet Coke when I'm away from home because seldom do I find coffee away from home that I like. When I get up in the middle of the night I drink water. Late at night if I wake up, I crave ice cold water out of a glass jug I keep in the refridgerator. Other than that though, coffee it is.

So to answer your question, if I'm awake, there will be coffee.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


You sound a bit irritated, Too much coffee???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


I'm sorry if I sound irritated. I really aint. I actually feel better tonight than I have been lately. 
But too much coffee?
How dare you?
There is no such thing as too much coffee.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Marty how do you get the animated gif's posted. Oh and I got a crap email from you today with no subject line. Does your computer have bugs?


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


You can google them Dave…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


No not that. Do you just post them as an image and the site will take them. I only have ever posted jpg's


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


post them the same way…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Well KTMM made it out early this morning. It is amazing what can be accomplished with just a little help in the shop instead of being by myself.

Ok, I admit it. With KTMM's superior tools, he made quick work of his wheels.
Then, with both of us working, and even my son pitching in as well at times, I'm proud to say, we got his saw to a state today that he was comfortable enough that he could finish the rest back at his shop. So he loaded his up and took it home.

He even cut wood on it. The motor wasn't hooked up yet, so he had to use William power.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


I wasn't going to post any more tonight, my back is killing me, but that saw cuts oak like a hot knife in butter. The table wasn't even on it, and it cut. William powered it by hand and we ripped a couple of small pieces on the UNSAFE, but stable clamped on table.

This is like some of my speaker builds, you don't believe it until you hear (in this case hear and see) the results.

I am super eager to finish this project and my other project. That will mean in less than 3 months I finished more big projects than the past two years combined….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


After KTMM left today, I didn't feel up to doing much. To be quite honest with you, I was ready to lie down. However, we had company. So I made busy in the shop until said company left. 
I moved my motor over near my saw to start getting an idea how I would mount everything up. Until I got the motor over to check for belt size, I had several ideas up in the air.
The configuration I decided on will require me to have a two foot by three foot table top to mount everything on. I want it mobile if possible. I want it a certain height to where it's comfortable for me to look down the length of lumber as it passes the blade without stooping much. 
While thinking about this, I looked across the shop and seen a cart that I picked up out of the garbage about a year ago. I've never really done much with it except use it as a catchall. As a matter of fact, for a few weeks now it has been sitting behind my boat with cutoffs from this band saw project piled high on it.

Out of curiosity, I decided to go measure it. 
The top is exactly two foot by three. It has four inch casters on it, so it's mobile. The only thing I don't like about it is that most of the construction of it is made of cheap plywood and MDF. It may be just a little taller than I want.

So here's my plan.
I'm going to snatch the top off of it and replace it with solid wood. While the top is off, I'm going to do some measurements and cut the sides down to the hieght that I'll be comfortable with. So I have a suitable stand for my saw.

Then the company finally left and I went to lie down a while.
Boy, that KTMM sure knows how to work a guy, doesn't he?

Anyway, still on my work table, this is the configuration I've decided on for my saw.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Light at the end of the tunnel. And it ain't an on coming vehicle!!! Your saw looks impressive & massive. It will soon be time to consider color schemes: Grizzly Green, Ridgid Orange, Delta Blue, William White???

Can't wait to see it completed and all dressed up!!

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


I don't know yet DIY. I think I want to do it in something that could never be mistaken for a factory color scheme, maybe something like purple or pink? Chevy Orange, or Ford Blue?

Actually, what you see of it now is only getting poly. The only thing I was planning on painting would have been the guards and such. However, the more thought I put into it, I'm seriously considering keeping it all, including the covers and all, wood grain with a coat of poly.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Ooooh! A naked band saw. How SEXY!! Oh La La!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Such a long way William. You might think of dyeing it. Or scrolling something to place on the side of it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Somehow I had missed your earlier post KTMM.

This project has been a helluva journey so far. Through it I have learned new skills, pushed myself to the limit several times (both physically and mentally) and had a great time doing it. It's close to being done, and I have a feeling that it may be a while before any project will be what this one has been.

I hope that it felt as good to you as it did to me when I cut that first piece on mine. It makes it all worth it.

Now I have a question that will require some serious thought.

*What's our next joint project?*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


I have time to decide, but you know eventually, I will put some kind of scrolled emblem on it.

How about a black finish with red paint poured over it to look like blood. Then the words on the side, THE WOULD SLICE HER!


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Im leaning towards "SHOP RAPTOR" .....


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


... or it could be…

*
W0555

LOL

*


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


KTMM cut this


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


What is that SuperD?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Japanese hand cut joinery. Used in the construction of the temples. Wana see the math?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


It's nearly ALL GREEK to me!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


Thank you SuperD,
And no thank you.

I think I'll pass on building anything like that at the moment. Maybe another time.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Assembly Line*
> 
> To keep things seperated nicely, this post will start into the assembly process.
> I (William) have started assembly of certain sub-assemblies. The assembly of the entire thing cannot begin in earnest until KTMM gets back to Vicksburg to do some of his magic on the frame. Some of the sub-assemblies though that are already to a finished state, I'm taking the liberty of going ahead with some of them.
> ...


I started a new blog entry for anyone wanting to read about the race to the finish line.


----------



## MSlumberjocks (Dec 30, 2011)

*The Wheels On The TSP.......*

The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....

Ok, I'll stop that since the one I've worked on so far isn't going around too well.
I (William) am making a seperate post on the wheels since it has been my biggest fiasco of this project thus far. We (KTMM and I) changed the design of the wheels from the plan to use the material we had. I had this grand idea on how to true the circumference up balance it on my lathe. This post will start with the nightmare that has turned into for me.








This is the wheel that KTMM so carefully cut out and I glued up back towards the beginning of this project. Laid on it is one of the bearings. What I'm trying to do is to make a piece on my lathe that hold this wheel, with the bearings inserted, so it can be tuned on the lathe. 








Here is my faceplate for the inboard side of my lathe. It is sitting on the piece of wood I originally started with this morning. Notice anything? I'm no expert woodturner, but even I should have caught this mistake. I was told once that it's never ok to turn small wood like this unless the grain is running parallel to the lathe. I figured that since I was only making a sort of jig though, that it would be ok.
I figured out otherwise when I hit a small knot, but a bigger void, and this piece of wood blew apart. I was going to shoe the pieces, but since I had it balanced well and it was turning at about 3500 RPMs, I didn't find much of it.
So after I went to check my britches, back to the drawing board.








I think because I was a little shaken up, I took no photo for a little while.
Here though, I screwed a new piece of wood to the faceplate and started over. I worked it down till the splindle was just a hair larger than the inside race of the bearing. Then I slowly worked it down from there with emory cloth until I had it so the bearing would just slide all the way up to the larger part.

I snapped a photo of the wheel mounted on here, but it didn't turn out. 
I installed the bearings on each side of the wheel. Then I slipped the wheel with the bearing onto the spindle. I put in screws from the back side through the larger part of my spindle piece, into the wheel to hold it on. Then I took a large dowel rod and drilled a one inch hole into one end of a small section for a cap on the ouside to keep the outer bearing from moving.

Now let me back up.

Before all this, I had to drill holes for the bearings into the wheels. 
Because we done them different than the plans, the wheels are too large to do on my drill press like I'd hoped. So, I set out with my handheld drill trying to drill the holes as straight as I possibly could. That didn't work out so well.








Side one.
As I tried to start the hole, the forstner bit walked all over the place. I caught it before it got too deep though to figure out why. 
The quarter inch hole in the center we used for the router circle cutter, and to line up the pieces for glueup, was just large enough that it was allowing the center point of the bit to go crazy.
I inserted a piece of dowel into the hole, trimmed it flush, and this gave something for the center point to bite into and the hole drilled fine.
It doesn't look like it in the photo, but this bearing actually is pretty tight in the hole. It's just the very beginning of the hole that is messed up.
I figured this would work. It was too late to do much about it anyway. So, onward I pushed.








Side two.
I made sure to insert and trim a piece of dowel flush and this side drilled beautifully.
Now, after getting the bearings to sit flush on each side, I wanted to drill the center of the wheel out at a smaller diameter so the bearings would stay flush with the outside of the wheel.








The bit went through the first layer fine. Then it hit the middle layer and it was like trying to tame an angry bull. I think it was trying to follow the grain or something, but I've never had a bit try to do this in plywood. Anyway, the hole, from the middle piece on, went at an awkward angle. 
When done, the bearings sit the way they should though, so I hoped I would be fine here.
On to the lathe.

I am coming into a couple of issues here.
At first, the way the wheel acts once it's up to speed, I figured the hole isn't perfectly center. I'm still not sure this isn't exactly a fact.
However, I then noticed the entire lathe was vibrating worse than it normally does. So maybe the lathe is the problem.
Anyway, this isn't working out. I see it could be one or more of several problems:
1. center hole not centered correctly. If this is the case, maybe if I added more speed and used a sanding block carefully.
2. too much weight. Without the wheel already pretty true to begin with, maybe it's just too much weight to do on my lighteweight lathe. 
3. it's possible that my drilling problems in the beginning is now causing an out of balance problem.

So here is where I'm at. 
I removed the wheel from the piece I made to recheck everything. It now has more out of balance motion than it did before I put the wheel on it. I'm wondering if the weight of the wheel put enough force on the spindle part of this piece to actually make the wood "bend"?
At this point, it's back to the drawing board.
I think the wheel might can still be saved. I'll wait for a second opinion on that from KTMM. I wasn't supposed to be doing this anyway. I agreed last time he was here to let KTMM handle the wheels.

I haven't given up, but at the moment I'm waiting on re-enforements.

KRUNK, YOU'RE UP!

.

*EDIT 1/30*

So, I explained that KTMMhad an idea to make the wheels work. Now that I know it worked, I'm back to show you what we done.

The problem has been the wheels are too large to go on the drill press, the holes aren't perpendicular to each other, and it appears a little bit maybe just shop gremlins giving us a headache. KTMM told me he had a fool proof plan though, so here it is.

The wheels are too thick as we've built them to put flanges on each side like the plans call for. However, we can put the bearing straight into one side like we wanted, and add a flange to the other side in order to give us the adjustablility to get the wobble out of the wheels. In order to do so though,the flange has to be inset into the side of the wheel. So, using the circle jig I made, I spent a better part of today hogging out material. 
First though, just in case, I started with my latest recut wheel. That way, if this didn't work, I wouldn't be messing up too much material. We are starting to run low on the oak ply by the way.








Now remember, I'd already messed this wheel up. The larger hole for the bearings were already cut, wrongly, but cut. So I had to use masking tape and line this wheel up with one of the other wheels to give me my center quarter inch pivot point.
Then, using my circle jig, I started on the outside of where I wanted to hog out the material. I set my router to only take one layer of plywood off. After making the first pass with a half inch bit, I just moved over four holes in my jig and made another pass. I kept doing this until I had hogged out enough material to insert a bearing inset into a flange.








Because taping this wheel to another wasn't actually as stable as I'd have liked, this process left a pretty rough bottom to the hogged out area. That's alright. KTMM sharpened up my latest find the other day, some Stanley No.40 chisels. He done a heck of a job, because they made short work of smoothing this up.
















Here is the cleaned up wheel and the flange with the bearing in it. The circle jig allowed me to get the holes just right so that the bearings have to be drove in with a piece of wood and a hammer. This is how we wanted them.








I drilled holes in the wheel so that I could get clamps on the flange and hold everything to get it lined up. 
The shaft has been cleaned up with emory cloth and is clamped up in a Shop Mate.








After trying several clamps that I had, the only ones that would fit through the holes were so long that they were too cumbersome. I wound up using the shortest clamps in the shop, which belong to KTMM. I couldn't get the pins out of the end to remove the head so they'd go through the hole. So in the end, they got grinded off. I hope KTMM doesn't get too upset. If he does, I'll have to replace his clamps.








I tried several methods of getting the wobble out of the wheel. None worked with the wheel spinning like I've seen other people do. I just couldn't get it. So I wound up using my dial guage and slowly working the wheel around to find the area that needed adjusting.
Also in this photo, you may notice the shaft is now in the lower wheel block, which is then clamped to the Shop Mate. I found out the Shop Mate alone wouldn't hold the shaft well enough.
I also learned that after a lot of work cleaning up the shaft, if you let it fall out of the Shop Mate and hit concrete, it will take time to clean it up again where the corner of the end hit hard on said concrete.








After getting the wheel to where there was less than ten thousands of an inch of runout on the outer edge (don't think I'll get any better than that on a wooden wheel) I screwed the flange to the wheel. I then removed the wheel from the shaft, took the flange off, used the screw holes as reference points, and glued the flange back on in addition to the screws. 








And we FINALLY have a wheel that is ready for truing, with so little wobble that it is not noticeable.








See? 
This photo was taken with the wheel spinning as fast as I could get it going by hand.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


William I would look at your router table for the truing the wheel. Use your plunge router for the bearing holes. IMHO
How many lessons did you learn today?
Great effort in your attempts.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Yuuuuup, guess im up. I have a couple of ideas, but ill save them for the visit…...
Until then.


----------



## missingname (Feb 15, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Interesting. I just bought the plans for this project too… just collecting parts right now. I think it will take me a couple years before I actually finish.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


There is much more chance to have your bearing holes perpendicular to the wheel (no wobble) with a plunge router as suggested by superdav721. (at least as far as the plunger columns are perpendicular to the sole/base plate)

Have a look at this French web site

http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Techniques/Docs/Sante_Tripode_Anglais.pdf

This is a clever circle jig for router; it does not use a central pin (no mark). 
The other advantage is that you can cut a circle whose minimum diameter is the bit diameter (well than you don't need the jig, but if you want let's say 1.05 X the bit diameter you can do it).

They have other interesting material but usually in French.

With a central pin you can not go through the board without loosing your reference. So you need a bearing bit to finish the hole using the start of your circle as a guide for the last part.

As You don't need to cut a lot of holes for this project, if your forstner bit has the ad-hoc diameter, I would just cut a router template in a piece of MDF small enough to be able to make it with the drill press and use it to guide a router on the wheel.

If your forstner bit would not have the ad-hoc diameter, with the jig hereabove you could finely adjust the hole diameter to achieve the desired thightness for the bearing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Thank you all.
These are some very interesting thoughts. I don't think they're going to be put to use on this particular project, but are some thought to ponder for the future.

spamfilterman,
I truly believe if you plan on using the original idea that's in the plans for the wheels, you will have no problems at all. Ours is a little more troublesome because we are changing a few things here and there.
As far as the wheels go, we are building ours out of some heavy oak ply that KTMM had. They are heavier, and the finished wheel will be thicker than what's in the plans. 
We are also moving our bearings inboard instead of using flanges because of the added width. This can be worked out, but worst case scenerio, we can always fall back and go ger some plywood to build them as the plans dictate.

All that being said, if we don't screw up all of them, before we get to the worst case scenerio, we can cut more wheels and try again (we still have some more oak ply). 
So stay tuned. 
Once I get KTMM over here and we put both our heads together, along with some ideas we've already been discussing via text and telephone calls, we'll just see where this journey leads us.

Again, thanks for the ideas. 
As I've said several times, I only recently got a good router. I had one before, but it was a POS. I used to shy away from circles. Now that I got a good router though, I'm looking at better ways to cut them using a router. So I will definately be taking some of these idea forward into the future.
Since KTMM wasn't able to come this evening as planned, I spent the later part of the evening building a new jig for larger circles. I'll be posting it in my blog section soon.

*EDIT*

I posted a blog on the new circle cutting jig here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Oh, by the way,
The idea that started this post turned out to be a complete wash.
After sleeping on it, I went into the shop and took the wheel off of the "jig" I'd made this morning. 
As it turns out, my originally straight spindle that everything was riding on is no longer true itself. Either the wood drying or the weight of the wheel had thrown everything I worked on most of yesterday out of whack. Because of this, it's impossible to tell for a fact how much of the "out of true" problem is in the wheel and how much is in the "jig" I had it mounted one.

Since I didn't get to show it yesterday though, here's photos of the wheel mounted up on the, now failure, of a jig.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


William, why did you go and say what you're building is a secert? Now we all gotta know what that thing is going to be. I'll check back later. ;^)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Devann,
It's only a secret at this point to the ones who haven't figured it out. For those few, we're keeping it a secret. 
I'm sure though that if you go back and look at tho photo of all six installments in this series, you can easily figure it out.

SuperD said:
*How many lessons did you learn today?*
The "lesson" I learned on that day was not actually, learned, but realized. Some thing we don't think about until it's already in progress.
No matter what you do, basic principles still apply.
You know that thing we always talk about router bits and the fact that you have to slow down bigger bits because of the faster speed of the outside diameter?
You mount a wheel that is just a little proud of sixteen inches on a lathe. The center is turning at it's slowest speed, which on my lathe just happens to be 575 RPMs. I don't know the formula for figuring out exactly how fast that outer edge is spinning, but I know it is freakishly fast when you're standing in front of it trying to take material off of it. 
At one point, when this fact actually dawned on me, I shut down the lathe and started rethinking my stategy. It took close to a minute for the thing to actually come to a complete stop.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


length of the circonference : 2 X Pi X R = Pi X D = L

tangential speed L X RPM = speed in Ft/min if your diameter is measured in feet

or (L X RPM ) / 60 = speed in Ft/s

for a 2 ft diameter, the speed would be about 60.2 Ft/s or 3613 Ft/min

If you rpm is too high the part could burst because : 
centrifugal acceleration : (2 X pi X RPM / 60)² X R 
it increses with the square of the rotational speed.

to be compared with earth gravitational acceleration which is about 32.18 Ft/s²

Let's say your disc is 2 Ft in diameter (R=1)

then the acceleration is 1105.11 m/s² (sorry I am metric) which is about 3625.7 Ft/s² 
about 110 X the gravitational acceleration

consider a chunk of your circle at the periphery with a mass of 0.0456 kg which is about 0.1 pound

then the centrifugal force exercised on this chunk is 1105;11 X 0.0456 = 50.4 N about 11.26 Lbf

Don't make retrospective nightmares …


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Sylvain,
1: Thank you. I could never have figured all that out.
2: An easier way of saying all that in words I can understand is:
16" diameter wheels.+
Made of heavy oak ply.+
Turning at 575 RPMs at the center.+
Being off balance to begin with+
Mounted on a 1" pine spindle that I turned=

SCARY AS $#!+


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Congrats to Superdav for bringing home a Stumpy! Go…MSLumberjocks! LOL!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Wooo woooo. I won a book. I dont know what book. Wait I cant read. Crap! Hope it has pictures.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


It doesn't have pictures D.
Just send it on over to me.
I'll read it and tell you what it says.
Congratulations buddy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Ok guys, here's the scoop on the wheels.

I found the drill guide I mentioned. It worked to drill great holes in the form of a drill press, without a drill press, but we still had issues. After setting everything up perfectly, or so I thought, there was so much wobble that I immediately knew that this idea was a failure.
That's fine though. I had been wanting that guide anyway for my scroll work. I sometimes do portraits where I need to drill holes perfectly for entry holes. There are times, when I do very large portraits, that I can't get to the entry holes in the middle with the drill press. 
So I already had a use for the tool anyway.

Then I started thinking of different ideas. The ideas presented here about doing the holes with the router stuck with me. So I set out with an idea of how I wanted to build a circle jig for small holes. You can see it on a seperate blog here. 
This idea was great. My new jog does cut perfect holes. I know this because after testing several on scrap wood, I can cut holes, small ones, with my router now that, using calipers and a dial indicator, are true and square to within LESS than 1/1000th of an inch. In other words, if there's any imperfections in it, I can't see it with the best measureing equipment I own.

I cut a test piece out of some scrap in a circle. I cut out holes for the bearings and it was PERFECT. There was no wobble at all. So I moved on to one of our wheels. Keep in mind, I had spent all day working on the jig, testing the jig, and getting everything JUST right. So I cut the holes in one of the wheels. Then I mounted the wheel onto the bearings and shaft and guess what? It wobbles it's @$$ off. The bearings are not perfectly straight with each other. They are now about a thousands of an inch out of plane with each other. This tiny bit though multiplies from the center outwards. The middle is close, but the outside edges are where the wobble is.

I figured out in short order what the issue is though. The reason my test pieces were perfect and the actual wheels aren't is the same reason we had to come up with this to start with, the size of the wheels. The test piece had it's center guide hole drilled out on the drill press, making it perfectly straight. The guide holes on the wheels though weren't. They were drilled by hand for the same reason we can't drill the bearing holes on the drill press, the size of the wheels.

So after taking a walk in frustration (don't have much more hair to be pulling out), some words that were so bad that I had to get away from the kids to say them, it was time to call down and call KTMM and let him know where we stood. It looked to me that the only solution was going to be to scrap our ideas and go with the wheel design within the plans. This is something that KTMM and I did NOT want.

Luckily, before I could even place the call, KTMM had thought of a brilliant idea. It's one of those ideas that is so obvious that I should have thought of it. I think his latest work of genius will work.

So, tommorrow, I have to go to the doctor. I already know they are going to do an MRI and a few more test on me. So I may be a little worse for wear over the next few days. 
As soon as possible though, I will be back in the shop to work on KTMM's idea. I will tell ya'll more about this idea after I see if it'll be a success (which I'm sure it will) or failure.

I would tell you all now, but we are working on a top secret project after all.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Not fair you left me hanging on the edge of a wheel. You guys will get it. Just keep whittling at it. Good things and ideas come to those who wait. 
Don't let those doctors poke at you to much.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


HAHA, a stroke of genius or a GENIUS's STROKE (that's when your head is so clogged with bad ideas, it prohibits the good ones from flowing through, but one happens to get through anyway). It's amazing how many times I go to my shop and just stare at the stacks of wood I've accumulated, until the problem I have on my mind fixes itself. Maybe it's the mysterious and captivating movement of grain within a board that makes one think outside of the box.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


We all have to think outside the box. If we didn't we would be in the box when we built it.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


If I understand correctly you make two holes, one on each side of the circle, and you install two bearings.

To succeed, 
- the two faces of your circle must be parallel;
- the guide pin must be perpendicular to those two faces in one single hole drilled from one side only.

I have never tried it but it must be possible to make the hole for the guide pin with the router (you need a small collet).
Otherwise, i would make a guide for the hand drill
as described here :

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/tips/archive/2008/09/03/Go-Anywhere-Drill-Guide.aspx

But first verify that the table of your drill press is perpendicular to the axis;
(take a piece of thick iron wire, bend it twice at 90° in opposite directions to make a kind of "Z", install one extremity in the chuck as if it where a drill bit, lower the head such that the other end just touch the table and turn the chuck with your hand to see if it remains all along the circonference at the same height above the table)

(You could also verify that the sole of your router/circle_jig is perpendicular to the router axis, if not use shims where needed {the same method can be used but of course your iron wire must be bended in a kind of "[" })

If you have a metal (brass ?) tube whose inside diameter correspond to the desired drilling bit you can make a bushing; the guide shall not wear too rapidly.

What if the two faces of your circle are not parallel?, .....; may be if you have a thickness planer large enough or otherwise the method to flatten a workbench with a router.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Thank you Sylvain. 
However, we finally got success today. 
I updated the post above to show what we done.

After getting the one wheel wobble free, I started hogging out material on the other wheels to use the same method.
This is the most sawdust I remember making from one setup in a long time. While my back is killing me, it sure felt good mentally.
Everything is hogged out. The bearings are set in. I'll start getting the other three wheels wobble free next time I'm in the shop.








This has been a mess. That was a *LOT* of hogging out of material. I think that router bit has been a good one. I did have to sharpen it earlier today, but it has some miles on it now.

And just for SuperD,








You've been missing all the fun.
It's organized chaos around here!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Outstanding….... job William and Lucas..


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


I'm almost as useless on this project as I am at work… ; ) Glad to see the idea worked. On a side note, William, I only got throught the first stone on those chisels, they aren't sharp. Not by my standards anyway. It's all good though, I'll have all my diamond stones by the next time I make it out there.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Watch out William he has been watching this British guy on youtube. He might switch out your coffee for TEA


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


HA, no worries there. I might switch the coffee out for a beer though….

On another note, I found out what that truck I want is William. Its a first gen Ford Econoline. Too bad the cheapest one on Craigslist is $2000 and 4 hours away.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


KTMM,
It was mighty sharp by my standards though. Actually, if you really want to sharpen some of my chisels, with this project going on, I haven't had time to do hardly anything with those new Marples I got on sale (hint, hint).

SuperD,
You know, I like old KTMM, but when it comes to my coffee, there'd be a fight. If he wants tea, he'll have to go to the house with my wife or bring his own.
Actually, there's an extra coffee pot there is he wants to make the tea in it. As long as he leaves my main pot going with the high octane stuff. 
Recon he wants a flowery cup too?

Back to KTMM,
If my back doesn't ease up, forget the beer and bring me some tequila.
I'll have my eye out for your truck. Tell your wife to help you start getting the money up. We're gonna find one. The next question is what are you going to put in it?
Somewhere around here I still have all the specs for a 302 I built for a friend once that was dynoed at just over 500 horse. The parts only cost him about three grand.
That's what I miss about being able to hang over in engine bays all day. At one time I could pull enough spare parts out of the corners of the shop to build one of the most popluar fords, Chevys and Mopars.

And for SuperD, I usually had a few V-twin parts lying around for Harleys too.

Let me go check out some more wood related topics. I start missing my greasemonkey days.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, the wife likes the truck, but she gave me that NO look when I mentioned it. Something about another project that will just get sold in a couple of years… I can't imagine what she's referring to (arcade machine, 2nd arcade machine, table saw, another table saw with workstation…)

She wins, for now…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


A floweredie cup in an Econoline. Thats so 70's. Next we will want a great dane named Scooby Doo. We will call it Scooby Doo and Chisels Too.
Dude Econo's are cool we had one at a buddies shop. I delivered gears and cogs all over Jackson in it. We painted it red and I hand pinned stripped the company logo on it. Thats been 25 years ago. Man I am getting old.

Where are those dang pliers…....Wait phone is ringing…..... Where is that dang phone…..... Crap!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


I'm sorry guys. I don't have a good report today. I'm only able to stand about five to ten minutes at a time. I did get some done though.








Here is four wobble free wheels.
I figured out a trick to these that made it a breeze. 
Snug up the clamps. Get them tight enough that they only hold the flange in place, but so that gently pulling or pushing on the outside of the wheel will allow the flange to slide around on the wheel. Then, rotate the wheel around and in several places, wobble the wheel up and down. Find the center or the wobble and leave it there. After you've done this in about four to six places around the wheel, tighten the crap out of the clamps. Then spin it fast. If it's not wobble free, it'll be real close. Use the dial guage and figure out where the wobble is. Where the wobble is, knock the wheel one way or the other to work it out. Don't hit it hard. A gentle tap with a rubber mallet works fine.
Because of the way my back feels today, I was sure this was going to be all I could do today.
Then a friend stopped by and I put him to work. The motor that KTMM rebuilt for his project is one heavy little booger for a three quarter horse.








So I had Cali move the motor. My friend's name is Cali, short for California. We call him California because, well, he's from California. 
Anyway, he moved the motor for me. The motor is bolted to the table. That's the advantage to having an old piece of crap work table. I can just bolt stuff to it and not worry about the extra holes I'm putting in it. The wheelblock setup is clamped so I can move it as needed. I have a temporary pulley I turned real quick on the lath screwed to the wheel. Behind the wheel is a scrap board I screwed down to the table for a rest to use lath chisels on (that was added after I snapped this photo).
Now my next problem, which I decided I was not up to tackling today, is cutting this down. 
My lathe chisels are not as sharp as they should be. I'm still learning the proper technique for that. I may have to work more on that in order to finish this. I've always over-compensated for dull (well, not dull, but not sharp enough either) lathe chisels by roughing stuff out on the lath and then greatly increasing speed. I may have to do that here by moveing KTMM's motor and using the variable speed setup I plan on using. I'm still not sure that will work either though. The dull chisels don't seem to be doing as well on plywood as they do on solid wood.
Another idea I had was for me to pull off of this and work on the frame and other parts until KTMM can come back over. I bet he could do this in short order by using his extra sharp scrapers or hand planes on it. 
Anyway, I'll decide and figure out what to do about this when I feel better. I just wanted to show you guys. It was a good feeling, after all I've been through, seeing that wheel spin on motor power without jumping all over the place.

.

*IT'S ALIVE!!!!*
No?
Wife didn't think it was funny either.
Go figure.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


William I know a guy named Hollywood. He is from Pelahatchie. I am confused…...
I had to go see KTTM and we were a bit busy.



























I left your motor with him. In case I cant make the next Sherman's run.
Your progress is great. The wheels have come a long way. Great job.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the motor. It's already got a spot on my lathe. I'm tired of having to spin start it everytime. I've been told it can be fixed, but I'm not too thrilled about putting money into a motor that the only words you can find on it is "Made In China".

I know what that oak is for.
Did he have enough? And did ya'll get all of it planed? 
If the answer to the first question is no, I've got more.
If the answer to the second question is no, why not? Ya'll need to tighten up!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Your welcome. I don't know on the quantity. And I think so. 
Quick where are your pliers?
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
`
You thought about it to long.
Pssss. *Dont tell no body. I GOT A TORMEK*


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


William seriously I was just looking back at this whole blog. You need to write how to books. You write so well.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


I believe there is enough oak for everything but the skirts…. We got all of what I had set aside planed, but the planer started to smoke a bit, so I figured it was quitting time. I think those crappy blades are ready to be flipped to the other side.

To top off what would have been a great night, 10 minutes before I got home today, I got a phone call. It was the guy I have been doing all the work for. I spent a good two hours working on getting it back up and running.

I did place an order today for a vise, a starrett combo square and a couple of blades. Looking forward to finishing this project.


----------



## missingname (Feb 15, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


So how thick did the wheels end up?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


I'm sorry spamfilterman. I'm not at the shop right now. 
It's 3/4" oak flooring material though. If I remember from when I measured it before, it is a true three quarter though. So with three layers each, that would make each wheel about 2 1/4" thick.

I will measure tomorrow and correct myself if I'm mistaken.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


KTMM, how stong do the skirts have to be?

After you left this past weekend I had an idea that would make the skirts strong as possible, without using much extra material.

Instead of gluing two planks together like we'd talked about on each side, here's my idea. I'd glue up for you and you could help me cut it down and plane it.

Cut stock and glue it up just like you did your top. Cut it oversized a little so it would be planed down smooth and flat on each side. Glue it up wider than needed so the saw would take care of making sure the top, sides and bottom were square with the sides.


----------



## missingname (Feb 15, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


whoa…. 2.25" is quite a bit bigger than the 30cm (less than 1.25") that the plans called for. That sounds massive. 
I've been thinking what I might use to try to stay close to the 30cm… maybe a piece of 3/4" sandwiched with 1/4" on either side. Unless I can find somewhere that sells 15cm plywood.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Well, the flanges, wheels and pulleys on ours are (were supposed to be) one single unit equal to the size of all those parts combined in the plans. We can always reduce the size, and I figured the extra mass would help keep the inertia when in use.

William the skirts need to be 1.5"-2" thick and about 10"-12" wide. I got a bunch of 3/4×3" wide strips from you at one point, some were edge glued 2x or 4x wide. About 6-10 of those is all I need at this point.

Of course, everything is on hold with my wife's grandmother passing away today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, spamfilterman, I should have explained that better.

Our wheel is two layer, or 1.5 inches. The pulley adds another 3/4".

The 2.25" I noted is the wheel and pulley combined. That comes out to about 5.7 cm.

In the plans, the wheel is 30 mm, plus 19 mm for the pulley, which comes out to 49mm. So we're 0.8mm over the planned thikness, total for wheels and pulley. That's less than one cm.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm sorry to hear about your wife's grandmother. I'll have ya'll in my prayers.

So what do you think of two inch thick skirts glued up the way I'm describing? If I'm describing them well enough to be understood.

Also, any ideas on the wheels?
I'm thinking about if I haven't thought of anything soon, moving your motor over and hooking up my variable speed to it. Now that I have them wobble free, they spin smoothly and I think they can handle the extra speed.
My other idea was to leave them until you can get over.
I think the lower speed is safer for now, and you're cutting hand held cutting tools are always sharper than mine. 
With the way things have been going with me the last few days healthwise, I have plenty to keep me busy with sanding on the frames and such.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Just so everybody knows, I have a shop velociraptor, I can't help that he followed me home one day from work. He can be seen in this photo at the Pearl River woodcarver's association annual show. In the picture are CHIPS, KTMM, William and Superdav721.

I'm sure you can figure out which of the other two is the velociraptor and which one is William's son.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


KTTM can you email me that picture. I would like the one without your pet. I thought I had it but cant find it.
Notice he is looking at William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Hey KT. I'm glad to see you brought the whole gang over.
It was getting a little stuffy over in that other thread. Some people there seemed racist against dinasours.

The little fella is welcome here. Him and his turtle friend.

.

Ok, the wheels.

I have ran into a new problem with the wheels.

Everything was looking beautifully. I had four wobble free wheels. I had them spinning nice and smoothly using KTMM's motor. I talked before about my dull chisels though and how I usually over-compensate for that with speed. So I moved his motor and brought on over the big one and a half horse one with variable speed and bump up the volume, um, I mean speed.

Ok, so far so good. Then something funny happened. My wobble was returning. How? So I took that wheel off, put another one on, and left it running while I went and made a pot of coffee. I needed to figure out the problem before going any further. I came back and it was now wobbling badly too.

So off they came for inspection. Guess what I found? The once tight in the hole bearings are now loose. This confused me greatly with oak ply. I knocked all the bearings back out. I went and priced plywood like the guy uses in the original plan. I ran a few ideas by KTMM via text message. I thought about pulling out the guns and shooting the wheels I was so pissed, but I didn't go that far. I went home for the night to cool down and think about it.

So I went back this morning with a theory. I took a chisel and started poking around in the plywood. This is not ordinary plywood. It is some tough flooring material. Here is what I think. The outer layers of this stuff is tough as nails. It will take a load on the face of it. As for length ways though, across the grain, it won't. I think it has a softer core than most plywoods so it isn't as hard for people who have to stand on it. Or it couldn have been a money saving procedure in manufactoring. I don't know.

Anyway, here is where we're at. I was ready yesterday to accept defeat, but now I'm thinking I have too much work in these. I believe after we get them done and apply finish to them, the edge of the wheels will do fine because of the layers that are strong. It just won't hold up to the weight of them being slung around on bearings. It's a theory that I can only verify by going with my next plan. If it doesn't pan out, then I'm just going to have to eat the cost and buy some new plywood.

The plan?

Remember how I hogged out one side to glue flanges on for the adjustablility to eliminate wobble? Well, now I'm going to have to do that to the other side, and hog off the flanges again, and make flanges for the bearings out of some different material. Ihave to see what I have in ply. If I don't have ply, I swear, it may be more work, but I'll make them suckers out of oak or pecan. As long as the material will hold up to bearings, like the I know can be done, because I've looked at at least twenty others that have done it before us, then I already know this stuff is stout enough for anything screwed to the face of it.

So, it's back to the shop guys. 
I'll let you know in a few days (at the most I hope) if it works or if I'm making new wheels out of ply. Wish me luck.


----------



## missingname (Feb 15, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


yeah, i was thinking why not make the bearing flanges out of some hard maple. make the hole slightly undersized, and really pound the bearings in.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


I have some birch ply that is as close to baltic birch that I have been able to find. I'm going to get this stuff to William soon to make some new flanges out of. He was working on hogging out holes today / tonight.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure Brandon Cash and Carry has baltic birch


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


SHUT UP Dav. William's wife will kill him since it will cost him $150 to drive that bad ass hot rod grocery getter to pick up a $45 sheet of plywood.

That's good news for me though. I have some speaker designs I want to build in the near future…. and I hate MDF


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


The guys at the office always have it and they dont leave rankin county to get it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


I actually felt good enough to put in a late night fellas.

Both sides of all four wheels are hogged out for flanges now. I have some major cleanup to do tomorrow. I have finally had to break out the new straight router bit I bought last week. The one we've been using for this entire project, after multiple sharpenings, is pretty much toast. Sharpening it now isn't makeing a bit of difference. At least they are done though. 
I just turned a quick piece on my lathe to fit the 1 1/4" hole that ran though them to keep them stable on the table, put a quarter inch hole in the middle of that, used the circle jig, and started oinking.

Now I just have to get that flange material here from KT. 
I had thought about maybe making a quick run over this weekend and grab it. Of course something went wrong though. That's been my luck lately. I had to go carry my wife her flashlight earlier that she forgot at home. The old hot rod is cutting out something terrible. I've been putting off replacing the module in the distributor for some time. I think it is finally toast to. Those HEIs are bulletproof, until the modules go. Anyway, I can't afford at the moment to replace that AND fuel the gas guzzler for the trip.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


You see KTMM his truck is broke. Wait I know cut em up into sawdust and mail it to him. I pretty sure he has lots of glue.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


It aint broke, just not hotrodding like a hotrod should rod hot.

I hope to get a module this week. Until then, it'll put around town as long as I don't put my foot in it. I wouldn't chance it out of town though. I don't want to be pulling a distributor on the side of the highway.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Rod hot thats funny. I could go somewhere with that…...
I am just waiting for you to read what I post on another thread.
2160-2127


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


I read it. I haven't been exactly keeping score. Maybe I need to start. Wait till I have one of those spells where I'm down for several days and can't sleep at night.

Actually, I'm waiting on the distributor for a few day till I can get in touch with a friend who lives south of town. He has a Malibu he wrecked a few months ago. I don't know what he's going to do with the car, but in that car, is a DUI (Davis Unified Ignition, the earlier and better version of HEI) distributor that I completely rebuilt for him free of charge. If he isn't going to do anything with it, I want that distributor.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


I tried like ten times to log in under the mslumberjocks profile. I either have forgotten the password or the correct email. Either way, the progress I have follows.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Ok, so anyone who is keeping up knows I got the wheel wobble free and started them turning on the motor to try and true them up. From doing so, the holes wobbled out. The material we are using, apparantly, has some soft parts in certain layers. I think this was a benefit of the flooring it was originally used for. I still think its some great material. If just wouldn't hold up to the side to side torque of the bearings.
Then KTMM came up with the idea of insetting flanges on each side so we could still use these, but with better material for flanges.








First thing I wanted to do is to show the difference in the wheel material and what we'll be using for flanges. There is a huge difference.
The piece on the left is what we are using for the wheels. Notice it has less layers. The lighter of the layers I can stick my fingernail into. It is quite soft. This is true in a lot of plywoods, but this has thicker layers than a lot I've seen. I think this was so that, being flooring, it would be more impact resistant. It's just a theory, but it's the only theory I have.
The piece on the right is material KTMM had on hand. Notice it has more layers. I'm not sure what kind of ply this is, but it is rock solid. So I think it will make great flange material.








I hogged out all the material on each side of the four wheels a few days ago. 
Today, the first thing I done was cut out eight flanges using my router circle jig. KTMM send two pieces of material. I used the narrow piece he sent because I wanted to be able to drill the pilot hole on the drill press. After all the problems I have created for myself with these, I did not want to leave room for error this time. I want badly for this to be the last time I do this.








Remember what I just said about no room for error? It may not have been necessary, but I took a piece of scrap plywood and used my circle cutter to make a jig to make sure the flanges got centered correctly on the backside. 








I used this circle cutter in the drill press to cut the center holes, the ones the bearings will go into. I tested, tested, and retested the holes in scrap until I had it set just the way I wanted it.
According to the plans, the bearing should be tight enough that you have to drive them in. The guy who designed it done this by cutting the hole smaller and then sanding it to just the right size. This was my game plan. Then….....








I thought about the pole vice my boys installed in my shop the other day. I figured why sand and beat these in when I can now press them in. In this photo, I was pressing a bearing into a test piece to see if it would work. 
I had to cut close to, then use a chisel to bust the wood out around the bearing to get it out. Once pressed in, the bearings are solid as can be in these flange holes. So all the bearings will get pressed into the flanges on the pole vice.








Here is one set of flanges showing what they'll look like after pressing all the bearings in.
After doing all that, the process is the same as I showed in previous updates to get the wheels wobble free. They have to have a minimum amount of wobble before we can true them up. 
Knowing me, I've been going for perfection. I have given up on that. KTMM told me a tiny bit wouldn't hurt, that we could sand it out. 
Well, two wheels (the ones with the larger pulleys) are so near perfect that you can only tell it has any wobble with a dial indicator.
The other two wheels (the ones with the smaller pulleys) gave me pure hell for some reason. I personally am not happy with them, but we can sand them out like KTMM said. They aren't as good as the other two, but you still have to look extremely close to notice any wobble at all.








Here are the four wheels though with flanges and bearings installed. 
I took one wheel out of the bunch at random and mounted it with the temporary pulley. I then set it at a pretty fast rate of speed, with the idea that it was do or die time. I left it turning and went to eat dinner. I was gone for well over an hour. When I returned, there was no play at all. So I am satiisfied that the flange idea along with the material we decided to use is a success at this time.

This has been one of those days. 
I thought about quitting for the day. I sat down. I was miserable sitting down and I knew durn good and well I wouldn't sleep if I went home. 
Sooooo…............








I still had the other three to do. I now have all four shafts cleaned up and ready to go.
I used what seemed like a mile of emory cloth.
Then with Bob Segar on the stereo (anyone who doesn't know Bob Segar is either too young or wouldn't understand) I done the dance (explanation follows). I used the pole vice with the shafts wedged between two notched pieces of wood to hold them in place.

.

Now, to explain, "do the dance".
If you've never cleaned up a shaft like this in a vice, the easiest way I have ever found to do it is similar to a certain dance.
You clamp the shaft in a verticle position. Take a long piece of emory cloth and wrap it all the way around it until the ends come around opposite the side they cover. This gets most of the shaft with each stroke and minimizes the times you have to turn the shaft. Then you grab each end and pull back and forth in a smooth motion. If yo're doing it right, it looks just like you're doing the twist. 
If you don't know what the twist is, it's a dance. If you've never heard of it, then once again, you're either too young or wouldn't understand.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Great job William. I am sorry you are not feeling well. Yesterday you went from playful and in a great mood to hurting and in great pain. But your efforts look good. Its not fair now.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


I have thought about attempting this project for a while, but I'm pretty sure this project is out of my league at the moment. I think when I do get around to taking a crack at it, I will have to build the wheels first. Seems like they are the trickiest part to get right.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


That's great! You made good progress & also got to use your new toy.

Don't forget to thank your boys for the help. Lol.

Were you able to aleviate your pain with some "coffee"????


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Ben, the wheels don't have to be so tricky. Our problems are from our desire to go sort of in a different direction from the plans. Our material for the wheel part of it is stronger, thicker, and has in fact turned into a pain in the @$$. If we had went with normal plywood like the plans call for, I don't think we'd have had near as many problems. However, for us, that would have defeated the purpose of building it on the cheap. We used what was available.

DIY, I think of my boys now every time I walk by that vice. 
No, nothing seems to be helping.

SuperD, you may have noticed the complete silliness of my playing the other night. That is a defence mechanism of sorts. I've been hiding extreme pain issues for a couple of months now. I am always at some level on the pain scale, but this winter has been pure hell for some reason. I think it's the weather. I tend to be a happy go lucky guy anyway, but often when you see me go to extreme silliness as I did the other night, there is deeper issues at work that I am battling. It seemed to work on me mentally yesterday though.

.

I typed a lot more on the progress report in the wee hours of the morning. I deleted it because I reread it and realized I was throwing myself a pity party. I'll be alright. I just need to get through this winter. Thank you all for being there though. My Limberjerk buddies cheer me up when I'm feeling blue.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


So I felt pretty good yesterday evening and put in a late one. I got a lot done. This one goes all over the place, so here we go.

Ya'll have read about all the problems we've had with the wheels. I was sure that there was some explanation to it all. I have come to a conclusion that it's the material we're using. This oak ply is simply the tougher than Clint Eastwood in a chick flick.

After several setbacks, ya'll know we finally got the wheels mounted with flanges. Then we need to cut them down. We originally cut them oversized so we wouldn't have problems later. You know, you can always take away material, but it's a booker putting it back. Then the problem was that my dull lathe chisels wouldn't cut the stuff. That was my general idea anyway.

So anyway, I watched a video yesterday. I learned a lot from that guy, Paul Sellers. Then I set up and sharpened my gounge chisel till it wouldn't cut paper smoothly. I know this doesn't sound like much to some of you, but I've had a problem with that in the past. Until seeing it done (not just talked about) on Mr. Sellers video, I have never been able to acheive any kind of sharpness I was happy with on my lathe tools. Thanks to him, and his video, I finally achieved that edge.

Now let me back up. This oak ply is tough. I think I've established that. Well, twice before yesterday, while trying to turn these wheels down to the size, concentrically, the material had grabbed my chisel and threw it across the shop. So now I was ready to do it, with much more confidence now, with a sharp tool.









Folks, cigarette may be bad for you, but here is proof they can save your life. In this photo, I am holding the chisel to show you where it enter the cigarette pack, which was in my shirt pocket right over my left chest. This could have killed me if it had not been for the cigarette pack slowing it down.
Well, as Crazy Cooter would say (c'mon, everyone knows Crazy Cooter on Dukes of Hazzard), I may be crazy but I aint dumb.
After this scare, and checking my britches, I decided that this oak ply was just too tough. It would be fine if I could turn it correctly against the grain direction, but that's not possible with plywood. You can cut it fine towards the middle. The problem comes in when you get towards that outside layer where the grain is running towards you and the chisel is at the wrong angle. 
Well, as my Grandpa would have said, there's more than one way to skin a stinking pole cat.

All I need is to cut these wheels down to size, concentrically, with the exact center. Then it hit me.
Now that we have the bearings installed, that one inch steele shaft is where we need the exact center. I just need to remove material at an exact circle coming out from that shaft. I recently made two different circle jigs, so the old one that came with the router that KTMM made is just hanging on the wall, unused.









After some careful measurement, the steel shaft provides a rock solid pivot pin through the wheel and I could use the router to cut my concentric circle right where it needed to be. I added oak scrap piece on top of the circle jig because I wanted to make sure there was no play. This was no time for errors. I needed the precise. I started with only one wheel so that if this idea failed, I still had the one extra we've made I could use to get back to the drawing board.
This cut the outside wheel part. Then I only had to reset and set the depth stop to cut the pulley parts the exact same way.









The proof is in the photos. In this photo, the wheel is turning very fast. If you look towards the middle, on the inside edge of the pulley part, you can see what it looks like if things aren't exactly concentric. There is a blurring. Now notice there is no blurring on the outside edge of the pulley or wheel. This idea worked perfectly. The wheels are noe concentric.
I cut them two milimeters over the forty centimeters they are supposed to be. I done so because the still have to have a rounded edge to them. This leave one milimeter around the entire wheel that can come off as I use sandpaper to work down to the curve.








And here is what I've been wanting to see. This is two wheel mounted on the frame assembly with a blade on them. Now, as soon as I can get back on it (got something else to take care of today) I just have a lot of sanding to do on the wheels.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


They say ; "If at first you f#%k up", try, try, again!

Congrats on the success. Looks great!

And, Glad your OK (well, as OK as YOU can be), after your incident!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


William I've plenty of wood thrown back at me but I don't believe I've ever had to dodge a tool. And to think, you want to sharpen them…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm trying to develop better harpening habits. I get jealous when KTMM comes around with patches gone from his arm hair from chisels. Sharp tools do make the day easier.
I have never had to dodge a tool on the lathe. The problem here is there are a total of ten layers of wood in this tough @$$ plywood. If it were regular old ply, I don't think it would be an issue. This stuff has alternate layers of oak though and each layer of oak is about three sixteenths thick. That's not veneer like in most plys, in my opinion. That is SOLID. So, when it catches that cross grain on the down stroke, it gets dangerous.

I am still glad we decided to use this oak ply. I think in the end it will make for wheels that will be there for an eternity. It is just taking a little more effort than we thought to get them ready.

Well, off to the shop. I have to go there and make coffee. Marty came to my house and used up my coffee here. I'll bring another can home this evening and talk to ya'll then. Everyone have a safe and wooderful day.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


umm Well thats one for smoking. Glad your not hurt. I have a first aid kit in the shop. In it is some powder called stop bleed. Do you?
Now The project is coming along nicely. Your getting a bit closer each day. Great work William. You guys will be there in no time. Keep chiseling at it. Opps that was a chisel joke


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


First aid kit?


> What's that


? Oh, you mean that little blue box in the cabinet, on the top shelf, behind the shop rags, next to the Jose…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


I thought the blue box was for unsorted miscellaneous hardware and hiding stuff?


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


It was hiding his Jose…..


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Woo hoo, smoking has benefits. Oddly enough I was telling my father in law about this guy I saw that collected police and sheriff badges that had saved lives. The badges all had dents from taking and deflecting bullets. My father in law (big history buff) pointed out that there were a number of cases during the US civil war where small bibles in the breast pocket had protected soldiers from otherwise fatal hits.

Good to hear your smokes have special powers. I think I'd have to frame that pack on my wall…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


First aid kit???
Oh yea. I keep a roll of electrical tape on that middle table in my small tools can. That's all I've ever needed. If something is too bad for that, the cell phone can dial 911. I hope it can anyway. I can never remember the phone number.

KTMM, living in Vicksburg, I've always taken a great interest in Civil War history. Bibles saved a lot of lives. Also, there were several cases where fellow carrying their coins in their breast pocket saved their life. The one I heard that will be right up your alley though? There were also several cases where guy's whiskey flasks saved them. So there you go. If you're in a gun fight, or a chisel fight, make sure you're a smoker and a drinker with money and a Bible.

Marty, you keeping coming and taking my Jose. So I have to hide in somewhere. Dadnabit. Now that you've figured out where, I gotta find a new hiding spot.

Now update in a moment guys. Things went well today too!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


So after I sorted it all out yesterday, I was ready to get in the shop this morning, with a sanding block in one hand, and a cup of coffee in the other. I went right to work. The only problem I had with sanding was when the belt popped off that attached it to the motor. After some inspection as to why, the wheel was inching forward on the shaft, throwing it out enough for the belt to walk.








So I made a wooden clamp to hold it on.

Sanding the wheels down to size was no problem, just time consuming.
Then I needed to put a ten degree crown on the edges. To do this, I drew out the shape of the crown as I thought it should be on a piece of wood and cut it out on the scroll saw. Then, using sandpaper, I snuck up on this profile, using that piece of wood as a template. I'd sand a little, check, see what I needed to take off where, and sand some more. I just kept at it until I was satisfied with them. Of course, all this was done with the motor spinning the wheels to keep everything true.

Then came time to cut the groove for the pulleys. 
Needless to say after yesterday, I'm a little chisel shy at the moment. I tried a chisel, but I will be honest with you all. The first sign of hanging in the grain and I put down the chisel real quick. 
Then I tried different methods. 
I tried a triangular sanding block. I'd have been there till next week.
I tried a rasp. Loaded up too quickly once you get past the first milimeter or so.
I tried a hand saw even. Couldn't hold it steady enough.
Then I remembered seeing here about the designer using a table saw to cut his groove for his temporary pulley to mount the wheels for truing. I decided to give it a go. Since our pulleys are already mounted on the wheels, I wound up with square grooves instead of angled sides. However, for the purpose it's serving, I think it'll work just fine. 
Now, I already by this point had chewed up the groove for my top pulley (we originally planned on each wheel have different sized pulley so they could be switched out for speed changes). Since I'm using a variable speed system now though, I only needed one pulley for my bottom wheel. So I'm good on that.








The moment of truth for these wheels. 
The whole enchilada. After all my hard work, if this experiment didn't pan out, I would be pretty much back to square one with the wheels.
So I carefully unwrapped the paper off of the new blade.
Man, I was nervous. 
I tensioned the blade as tight as I thought it should be.
Nothing snapped, broke, or otherwise flew off into the air.
Then I started it spinning as fast as the power of J.C., my son, could make it go, while I adjusted the tracking knob.








It tracks perfectly!
SUCCESS!!!

Now I have to decide what to do next.
I can stop here and do the other two wheels to get KTMM's saw caught up.
Or I can set his aside and complete construction of my saw and then come back and catch him up. 
What to do? What to do?
On one hand I am anxious to see my saw actually cut wood.
On the other hand, I also wanted to complete construction to present both of these saws as coming together at the same time with us only having stands and guards to do on our own.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with treking forward and being the guinea pig, KTMM will benefit from your "Trial & Error". If you feel you are too far ahead at some point, I'm sure opportunities to assist KTMM in catching up to you will present themselves. Just my opinion!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Oh yeah,

Congrats on getting YOUR wheels spinning true, with a blade no less.

Regarding your projects "coming together at once"; I, personally would not want take away his enjoyment of the build &/or ruin "his" wheels. You did say you only have soooo many wheels to "screw Up". Again just my opinion.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Point taken DIY.

The thing is though, he is very limited on time.
As for screwing up his wheels, we have two good wheels now. I'm a good guy. If I screwed up "his" wheels, I would take the two on mine now, put on his, and start over on more wheels for my own.

Quite honestly though, this decision will most likely come down to what he wants to do. Both have to be done eventually, so the time either way doesn't really matter.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


So William how many horses is this new J.C. motor? Hey glad to see it is working out. Think about all the time that went int this design. Gives you a new respect. Good stuff. I would catch KTTM up. But that is just me…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Yeah, There's no right or wrong answer to playing catch up. You guys are friends and you do what you do. Good, Bad or what ever.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Ok, now time for my vote. GO AND FINISH YOURS. I'm a big boy, I can finish mine up when the time comes. I finally got a few free minutes this evening to go and glue up the tenon pieces on my bench legs.

I am happy to see the progress and happy for you William in the accomplishment that's taken place.

Today I rode 3 hours round trip to go unload a storage room for my inlaws. I managed to take a 2'x2' piece of sheetrock to the head while unloading a shelf. The crap on the shelf was holding up a much larger piece of sheetrock which split causing a split off piece to whack me in the noggin'. I'm ok, but I'm also kinda drugged up….

Schlitz beer, WOOT


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


so it's not the VOC's?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


The J.C. motor is 1/100th of a horsepower. The power increases if you add candy though.

I haven't talked to KTMM sice I posted this, but after thinking more on it, I think I am going to keep going like I have been, working them both together.
After I get the other two wheels trued, and balance all of them, I've got to assemble things like guides. It will be easier on me and him if I do both saws at once. There's no sense in setting up for cuts on mine, only to have to set up again later for the cuts on his.

So, it looke like there's more sanding to do.

.

BTW SuperD,
We've created monsters. 
KTMM gave my boys two small cheap handplanes that he wasn't using. Then they watched the Paul Sellers video on sharpening and using them. Now. You know that corner over there beside my lathe where my kids build their stuff at? Everytime I look up it is almost ankle deep in hand plane ribbons.
Remember the day you were at my shop jointing the edges of boards with your hand plane? That's what they know how to do. They spent most of today with those planes. Every time I picked up a piece of wood to throw in the wood heater, the edges were smoothed with those planes. 
They even took some boards that were off the pallets I cut up this morning and smoothed the edges on them.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Well the vote that counts is in.

You posted that while I was typing.
I am going to cut the parts for the guides and all though. That way I don't have to reset for that. 
Also, you know me.
If I get to far along, I won't be able to help myself. 
Go back and look at the second photo in today's update. 
See mine in the foreground?
Now look at that frame in the background. Don't she look lonely and neglected back there (said with the pitiful voice)?


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


I need to go check on the design, but how hard would it be to make a treadle so you could cut with people power if you needed to? Think of all the money people pay to go the gym and step up and down on machines that go no where. You could turn your band saw into a profit center. Maybe we could even rig up a global shaft system.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


HamS , I like the idea…..




























Not sure how much work would get done but….
I know we would always have a "large" supply of "Wood", if you know what I mean!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


I'd have to find one of these women to operate it…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


William show them "winding sticks" and see if you can teach them "square to the edge". If they can get on side flat and then square. They will have me beat. Grain direction is a good thing to know.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


I didn't get much done today. 
I did balance the wheels though.








You just put two small bearings on a screwdriver, clamped to the table. The outer bearings on the wheels rides on these bearings, eliminating as much resistance as possible. Then you watch to see what part of the wheel settles to the bottom. That's the heavy side. You remove material a tiny bit at a time till you have it to a point where no matter which position you place the wheel in, there is no heavy spot trying to settle downwards. 








What was interesting to me was that the heavy spots on both of these wheels fell right where I had already bored holes before. That tells me that if I had mored these holes in different positions, I would have have to remove a lot more material. 
They are balanced though. 
I sat tonight with a good cup of coffee looking at this project. 
I feel the finish line is finally nearing on it. 
All that is left is small details, like guides, setting it all up, mounting it (still haven't decided there), and truing it all up to work right.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz thump Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz thump Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz thump Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz thump Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz thump Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz thump Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz thump Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz thump Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz thump. Check that bottom wheel, I think it's still out…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Coming along every day. Looking good William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


If it is Marty, SuperD snuck in the shop after I cut off the lights and added weights.
He hinted at something like that.
He's a cruel man that way.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


William if you hear noises outside. Ignore them It's just my secrete posse of ninja elves


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Thay'd better be able to pick locks like ninjas.
If they try going down the smokestack like an elf might do, I left hot coals in the wood heater.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


William, Did I mention I am a retired locksmith. Not that I would help Dave in any way. Who am I kidding, Yes I would. Beside, You called me a ninja elf…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Oh, I forgot.
I also drove the shafts into the wheel blocks on my saw.
I still need to add a screw to the top block and a wooden clamp to the bottom. I'm going to do this, as the plans say, for added safety. I really don't see why it needs it though. I wound up driving the shafts in using a brass drift and a three pound maul. I could have filed it out some, but I figured the tighter, the better.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


No, I called you an elf. I'll leave off the ninja part because SuperD said I might hear you. Goos ninjas don't get heard.
So,* ELF*!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Famous last words as the wheel went rolling across the shop floor…..


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


DUDE, and to think, I wasted the evening performing server updates tonight….


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


hey Lucas, what up yo?


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Getting fat in front of a computer…. watching William inch towards the finish line. It's ok, I'll wait till the last minute and blaze past him…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Good evening KTMM. I hope the servers didn't present too much trouble.
So I guess you won't get shop time tonight?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


You'd do that to me Marty? I thought we were friends. Be right back, gotta go hide my wheels.

You're gonna blaze past me? Be right back, gotta go hide some more parts.

Looks like I'm going to have to start guarding my shop, ARMED. Who needs enemies with friends like these?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


Ninjas in route.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


It is surprising to see the amount of material taken away for the balancing.

I understand this is static balancing. Have you considered further dynamic balancing?

see for example

http://www.emachineshop.com/machine-shop/Dynamically-Balancing-Flywheels/page187.html
or something more intuitive:
http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/Default.aspx?Page=BandsawBladeBalancing&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Wheels On The TSP.......*
> 
> The wheels on the top secret project go round and round, round an…....
> 
> ...


That's some veryin interesting readong Sylvain. I think it's a little much for wooden wheels though.

It really isn't that much material to be honest with you. It looks that way. Each of those holes though are pretty shallow.


----------



## MSlumberjocks (Dec 30, 2011)

*The Race To The Finish Line*

So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.

I mentioned yesterday, way down at the bottom of the last entry, that I'd changed my mind a bit and worked out how I would mount my saw. After that slavedriver (KTMM) took so much out of me yesterday, I thought about not even going to the shop today. Chad though, my twenty ywo year old son, suggested this morning that if I wanted him to, he'd help me get the saw and motor on a stand. I couldn't pass up the help while it's here. He normally runs off on Sundays with his buddies. So off to the shop we went. I didn't do much today, but since it seemed Chad was in a very helpful mood, and Billy (my twenty year old) finally found his way to the shop too, a lot got accomplished. 








Here is the motor and saw mounted on it's stand. The stand isn't completely finished. The front opening you see there in the front, I'm going to mount a door there to contain the sawdust. There is a hole in the table surface for it all to fall through. I put a serperator panel between this, and another opening on the backside that is identical to this one. On the backside, I'm going to build and install a drawer to hold bandsaw accessories.

I mentioned yesterday, this cabinet is one I picked up from the garbage that someone had put on the curb. It has four inch casters. It is made out of partical board. After taking the top off and reinforcing most of it with solid wood though, I think it'll last me a long time.

After some measuring, I cut three inches off the sides to make it all come out to a height I was comfortable with. Then I glued, brad nailed, and screwed the seperator plate in. This added extra rigidity. I was going to completely replace the top. In the end though, I decided to instead, keep the top and overlay it with a sheet of pecan, which from my experience, is the hardest and most durable wood I have in my shop currently. My only complaint with pecan is how hard that stuff is. It was a job drilling and installing screws into it.

Originally, the top was nailed on with brads. When I put it back, I used lag screws. I wanted to make sure it didn't go nowhere. Then my sons turned it upside down on my work bench so I could install screws through that, into the pecan top, from underneath. After everything was done, the boys were playing and pushing each other around the shop on it. So yes, it is strong enough I believe.








Notice anything about these previous two photos?

You can't see the holes in the wheels that you may have noticed if you've been keeping up with the build. Yes, I snapped these photos with it running under it's own power. After getting everything lined up, built, and mounted, I decided to just turn it on and let it run a while. I allowed it to just run for about thirty minutes. I figured that if any immediate problems that needed attention were going to crop up, now would be the time to catch them. There were none.

I have to admit, another reason for letting it run so long was pride. I am proud of this one. I couldnt' help but let it run, while I sat with a cup of coffee with a smile on my face, admiring this work of art in motion (in my opinion).

.

So what was next on the list?
Yes, I know, it's dangerous even running this without the guards made yet, but I had to test it. 
KTMM and I both have cut thin wood on our saws already, even if it was unsafely done, but what kind of test is that?

















Ten inch wide piece of scrap cottonwood.
No fine tuning yet. Just kiss the blade with the fence, moved it back a hiar, and locked it down.
Sliced off a, well, slice, a sixteenth of an inch thick, like a sharp knife through hot butter.

If you think I was smiling before, admiring it running, now I was grinning from ear to ear. 
.

So the next task is to build the guards and covers. Then I'll disassemble everything to apply finish. The finish line draws nearer each workable day.

.

.

*UPDATE 2/23/12*

.

My (William) saw is built. All I have left to do is tear it all back down and apply finish. Then I can reassemble it and fine tune everything. 








I went with basic squared covers. I didn't want anything fancy.








I just noticed from this photo that I do have one tiny detail to do before getting ready for finish. I never did put that tiny guard around the blade, above the upper blade guide assembly. I'll get that done in short order. It's no big deal.







The rear of the saw. I wasn't planning on covering those little holes at the back of the saw. I decided in the end though, since KTMM had left me enough of this good oak ply, what the hey. I may as well do it up right. 








Using the old Total Shop unit gave me a nifty little spot to hang the cord on the side of the motor unit when I'm not using it. I used a new cord and switch to wire it the way I wanted. I'll show that in a minute.
I hope ya'll like pictures. I took a lot. Oh, I won't try posting them all. Don't get too worried.








On the backside of the stand I put a drawer to hold any bandsaw accessories, like extra blades and such.
I started to cut the bolt off along the backside of the motor unit. Then I realized it made an excellent drawer stop. When you pull the drawer all the way out, that bolt keeps it from falling out unless you purposely pick up on the front of the drawer and angle it out.








On the front side of the frame, on the side of the partitiion where the sawdust will fall, I wired a switch behind a locking door. This way, I can lock the saw up so that noone will be able to mess with it without my keys.

So there you go guys.
My next post on the build will be place in the projects section.
I hope you all have enjoyed it as much as me. 
Stay tuned anyway though. KTMM will still be back to impress us with how much better he'll do his, I'm sure. 
For now though, unless something happens (like the shop burning down), I'm proud as can be of my saw. It has been a lot of work. It has been well worth it though everytime I see a piece of wood pass the blade, as I'm sure it will be everytime.

.

*EDIT 3/9/12:*
So KTMM took his bandsaw home. I went to visit his shop and he had had about zero shop time, so he hadn't had time to work on his. That bothered me to no end. I wanted to see it done so badly. So from that point forward, I dropped every hint I could for him to allow me to finish it until he finally agreed. He still wants to do his covers and such, but he agreed to allow me to get it to a point so he could at least use it to cut his covers. So that is what I've been privately working on. 
Since I now had the experience from finishing my own, I think in some ways I done a better job on his than I done my own.








































Here it is! 
I won't say it is the safest thing in the world at this point, but with care, KTMM can cut his covers on it. 
His table is larger than mine. That is something he said he wanted. After seeing it though, I want a bigger table as well. 
His got two coats of poly, while I only done one on mine.








KTMM and I had been talking about all the different opinions each of us had heard concerning which was better, bearing guides, or blocks. So he brought me some blood wood to make the blocks out of. This stuff is HARD. Anyway, he and I both now have bearing guides and blocks. I made two complete sets of guides so we can easily switch them out depending on what we find we like best. 








This is a half horse motor that SuperD brought me to replace my lathe motor that is on it's last leg. Luckily I hadn't mounted it yet. 
KTMM has the two horse powerplant that will eventually power the bandsaw at his place getting it cleaned up and ready to run. 
I clamped this half horse to it just for a test run. I did not have the correct size belt and didn't see a point in rushing out to buy one for a test run. So I substituted trotline string. I wasn't sure, but figured it was worth a shot. The string worked for a test. It ran for about five minutes until the string got loose. I'm assuming from heat. Then it started slipping too bad on the motor pulley to do much good. 
The testing was a success though. It is now ready for KTMM to use. All he has to do is mount the saw and motor in place and go.

As a sidenote, I told KTMM that I would gladly help him for nothing. He said he didn't feel right with me doing all this for nothing. So he generously brought me a full set of Marples chisels. I'm talking about the older ones that were made in Sheffield England. I think they will become my chisels of choice compared to my other ones. 
The set goes up to a two inch chisel. That thing is MASSIVE. I have been sharpening on it off an on all week. It is so big, that I can't do it all at once. I'd say I have about two hours into it already getting an initial bevel on it. It is looking nice, but not quite there yet. You will all see it, and the set, in a future blog. 
I just wanted to throw this in here and say, thank you very much KTMM. You didn't have to do that, but it is much appreciated. It is the most complete set of nice chisels I've ever owned.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


All right William. Now the scrolling projects ahead of you. Cool and a great job. I am happy for you. Congrats!
I am not going to tell shop smith what you did.
~
~
~
~
They might want to build one


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


So why do I feel like a retard in a room full of bouncy balls?


> Oh what the he


. Congratulations William…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


FANFREAKINTASTIC!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!
Looking really good.

Now drop the coffee & have a cold one, a shot & a glass of champagne!


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Well, I hit a railroad tie with a table saw on this one. My motor is crap, I just knew a new capacitor would fix it. Imagine my disappointment when I replace it this evening and the motor wouldn't spin up on its own. After a busy day with family today, I only got a couple minutes in the shop, and that got burned on the motor…. oh well, we're not in the final inning yet…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


KTMM, how hard would it be to run a single 220 line in your shop?
I still have that one horse 220 motor.

Also, I still haven't been able to get anyone to tell me for sure how or if it can be rewired for 110. I was told by someone that any 220 motor could be converted, but I don't know how.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


I will look for another motor KTMM.
I am still going to tell shopsmith.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


William I have done it before and can tell you how I did it. I don't know if all motors can be changed.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Call Tesla….


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Most motors under 1.5 horses can be rewired 120 or 220. I think that motor is 220 only from what I can tell. I can likely wire up 220 on an outlet if I have to, but I think ill just use the other motor I have and see how far I can go with it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


The words that Marty refers to in post #2 of this blog entry has been edited out.
I just got an email from someone. I'm not sure of they are a Lumberjock or not, but the point of their email was heard loud and clear.
I wish to offer my deepest apologies to anyone I may have offended with that statement. I am sorry.

I am an old country boy. Sometimes, my sayings may not be exactly politically correct, for lack of a better word. I don't mean any offence by any of it. If, at any time, I type something that offends anyone, please let me know, either publicly or privately. I am man enough to accept criticism and will delete any offensive words and offer my apologies.

Again, I am sorry if I offended any of you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


KTMM, if you can come up with the wire, my shop breaker box has three 220 breakers that are not being used. So that will cut some of the expense out. If you decide to go that route, let me know and I'll get things moved back so I can get to the box and take one out for you before your next trip.

I can reach the breaker box now, but I won't do things such as remove breakers while reaching over things, so some of the stuff (lawn mower, tiller, and such) would need to be moved.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Super, youo go right ahead and tell Shopsmith.
That is actually a Total Shop, which was ripped off from Shopsmith already. So I don't recon they'd mind.

Actually, I aquired the Total Shop system in a trade. I really had no need for it. It sat in my shop for ages collecting dust. 
I then thought I wanted a drill press. So I had the boys help me set it up as that. It didn't work out to well because for some operations, you had to move the motor up or down on the way tubes. It was just too heavy for me to even attempt. So it seldom got used. 
Then I wound up removing the motor head from the frame. I sometimes used the disk sander on it, but the frame took too much floor space for just a disk sander. Then I caught a sale and bought the Ridgid oscillating belt/spindle combo sander. I haven't touched the disk sander since.

So, I tried to sell the Total Shop. I even tried giving it away a few times. Noone wanted it around here. Now though, I'm kind of glad I hung onto it. It's a great motor for my saw.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


I will check tomorrow KTMM.
I thought that 220 motor was a one horse.
My son just told me it's a two horse.

The offer still stands though. If you need the motor and a breaker, it's all yours. 
A two horse motor on it woul turn a beast into a complete monster.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


See if this makes sense









.....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Marty, thanks for the offer, but I don't get into rewiring motors and such. My brother, when I can get him around without some other agenda, knows how to do such things. 
When I mentioned it to him though, he completely ignored me and started figuring out how he wanted to run a 220 plug to wherever I wanted it in the shop. His deaf ears to what I wanted missed the part I told him about me wanting portability.
This motor is the one I wanted on my saw until I started considering how I wanted mine portable around my shop. With the size of KTMM's shop though, if he doesn't mind running a 220 line, I think it'd be perfect for his saw.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Nope, that doesn't make a lick of sense to me.

Here's what I know about electricity.

For 110, hook up three wires and run it. I usually try to keep the white, black, and green the same, especially the green.
I have been guilty of wiring 110 with power still going through it. As long as you don't touch two wires at once, you're fine.

For 220, both wires are hot. Do not try my crazy stunt I use with 110. If you are grounded and touch one wires on 220, it will knock you on your butt.

For other problems, call the electrician.

.

Now here is the funny part. I know all about three phase motors. I was an industrial mechanic in a plant for a few years. We worked with 440 on three phrase motors day in and day out. I learned all I needed to know about them. I used to wire in new breaker boxes off the main line coming into the plant, all the way out to the motors, ranging from one horse all the way up to the beast that ran the extruder that was three hundred horses. Since I'm not as familiar with it though, household (or small shop) current scares the hell out of me.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


I rewired my shaper from 220 to 110 because I got tired of switching it with the air compressor. And I wanted it to be more portable…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Portability is an issue for me Marty. Since I'm wanting to use this strictly for resawing, I didn't want to take up a permanent floor area for it. I want to be able to move it to an out of the way location and pull it out when needed.
I've been told several times that I can make me a 220 extension cord, but in my opinion, it's just a whole lot less hassle to stick with 110 so I can use any nearby outlet in my shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


I've been waiting for my email, I haven't got one. You must be *special* in your room full of bouncy balls.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Do you want me to send you an email so you'll feel special too?

I think maybe they sent it to me because I was the "insensitive @$$" who originally posted it.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Guess I need to get to the shop and finish mine today….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Well I had a very bad day.
It wasn't my typical bad day though. My back has actually been doing ok today. It seems though that every single time I have a decent day like today, everyone wants to pull me here to yonder to do something, anything, other than what I set out to accomplish. Such has been today, and it has caused me to get in a very irratable mood. By the time that evening rolled around, and my wife was leaving for work, I was determined, no more interruptions. I was going to get all I could done before the day was through, because I never know what condition I'll be in tomorrow.

So I started on my guards.








If any of you have went and looked at the design for this saw, you may notice that my guards are going a little bit of a different direction than Mr. Wandel's. He designed some great plans for the guards. However, he built his for ease of removal. For my own personal reasons, I purposely want my guards to be not so easy to remove. Besides, because of the complexity of the band saw design, most of this has been another person's design. I need to add something of my own.

So, while the design calls for guards that come off easily, my guards require the removal of multiple bolts and nuts to remove. As for the personal reason, when my brother visits my shop, he will have to do a lot of work if he insists on trying to tinker with my new toy like he usually wants to do with my tools. He's the type that always thinks he can tune things better than me, usually causing me chaos.









This is the style covers (guards) I wanted. I have seen certain manufactorers make them more square than others. I like it. I think it looks more utilitarian than pretty. This is a tool. It isn't meant to be pretty. It's meant to work. So, for that reason, I stuck with a boxy feel to it.

The upper wheel guard began as a frustration. As I was building the frame, I couldn't figure out why the thing would get stuck. I was having to completely remove the adjustment handle to get the cover on and off. This was before I put plywood on, so I got my wife to come over and try putting it on and off while I got around back to get a better view of where it was catching at. The tensioner handle itself was catching. So I went to my computer to look at the plans. We had gotten 1 1/8" long coupling nuts for the adjuster. The plans call for 1 1/2". So I made a quick run to Hayden's hardware, came back, and I was back in business. The frame then went on and off with no issues.

To remove this upper cover, you have to remove three nuts and bolts from one side, and two wood screws from blocks on the back side beside the tensioner assembly. If I were to follow the plans, these screws would have been dowels instead. Again though, I wanted mine to be harder to remove.

Also, after putting the plywood on the frame, I noticed something else. Mr. Wandel states in the plans that it takes some practice to get the hang of getting it on and off. I found out what he was talking about. It has to be tilted just a hair to the left until the blocks clear the tensioner assembly, then it slides right off. This same holds true for installing it.
In this photo, you're looking at the back of the saw. This is what the upper guard covers on the back. This is the only part of the back covered so far. I still have to work on that. I also have more work to do in the inner area behind the table, and the guard for around the motor pulley and belt.










You may also notice in this last photo that I put some strips on the backside for a convenient place to store my miter gauge.

.

Even with interruptions, I have thoroughly enjoyed today. This is what I like doing. I didn't use plans. I just made it up as I went along. That kind of wood working brings me great pleasure. Don't get me wrong, I use a lot of plans in my scroll work. It is satisfying though to use only measuring tools and come up with whatever your mind comes up with.

I'll see you all again when I get the rest of the guards done. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


If you need extra guards, You can borrow my dog. He's about worthless…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Yep it seems we all had a bad day. But yours turned out pretty well. William I have never met your brother and I am sorry he gives you such fits.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...











oh, you said guard. My bad!

Making progress.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


You've met met my brother Super. We've all met my brother. He's the guy that knows everything about everything. 
Everything he does is right and everything everyone else does is wrong. 
If a tool is working fine, he says it isn't, because he didn't adjust it.
Anything you or I (or Marty for that matter) builds is crap compared to what HE could have done with it.

Oh, and all your tools are his tools when he needs them. He'll being them back. They just won't work right or be out of adjustment or broken when he does.
All material you have on hand you are supposed to give to him for whatever project he's doind for free. After all, you have material and he doesn't. So you should feel sorry for him.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


I like dogs Marty. I'm not going to ask him to cover a sharp blade like that.

What's wrong with you?
What do you have against dogs?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


NO
Its not hard 
NO
just say
NO!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


And Super, my day did turn out pretty good, after I became irritated and simply turned a deaf ear to all youngins when they came to the shop needing something.

That beings up an insteresting question.

How can a daughter forget where your shop is until they want something?


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Did I mention he's a watch dog, He watches TV…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


I got a 20 year old Im ready to woop like a 10 year old.
I'll let ya know how that works out.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


You trained your dog to watch TV?
That's good.
All my dog ever wants to watch is the back of her eyelids and me eating, hoping I'll drop something.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


SuperD,
Make sure it don't show up un U-Tube!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


I have an answer for it all Super.
I have the most problems when the wife is at work. They think they can get something over on me just because Mom isn't home. 
We're talking about three of the kids that still live at home, ages 18, 20, and 22.

Well, I told me wife today that I'm going to get a mini fridge for the shop. I'm going to stock it with lunch meat, snacks suff, and hot dogs. Me and the four little ones will practically live at the shop when she's at work. 
I'll get out my army cots for the little ones. We can eat there. The grown youngins can fend for themselves at the house. 
If they can't help me or even bother checking to see if I need help, they can act like the grownups they wish to be treated like, and take care of themselves.

Sorry for my little rant. 
This all stems from my constant aggrevations this evening from GROWN youngins asking me stupid questions.
Like:

What's for dinner.
You're grown. Whatever you go fix.

Do you know if Mom's washed clothes yet?
Walk past the fridge into the laundry room. Those big white square things? They're called a washer and dryer. The cabinet above them has all the supplies you need.

Can me and my friend go out?
Sure. Go out and out of my hair.

Can I have some money for me and my friend to go out?
You can have the opportunity to go out and get a job.

Can I….....................
It was at this point that I told em what they could do was get the hell out of my shop and take care of themselves, leave me and the youngins alone.
I she went home and told the other two. They left me alone and I got a lot done after that.

.

I'm posting this on the long thread. I'll bet some of the guys over there might have opinions on it.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


The one that broke me. Stand back I am fixing to use a word with a lot of syllables. She is so complacent in her laziness, she doesn't even see it hurts her mother. Her mom had been out of the hospital a day and a half. I walk inside Betty is in the kitchen cooking and cleaning, tending to a two year old and she is sitting on the couch watching tv. Then decided t get up and go back to bed. KIDS!~


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


They got mad when I did come home.
Me and the young boys walk in the house.
Three older ones sitting and watching TV.

"What's for dinner?"

So I turned and asked the little ones what they wanted for dinner. The first answer I got was peanut butter and crackers from the youngest one. So I made me and the younger ones peanut butter and crackers.

One of the older ones had the nerve to ask was that all we were having. 
I pointed to the stove.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


HAHA, I'm only 8 years older than either of your 20 year olds… I feel like ranting, but I'm too wore out to do it. Today was good for me, even though I managed to aggravate my back, foot and ankle. I didn't get one lick done with my bandsaw, aside from gutting a lathe head for it's 1/2 hp motor. I did, make a small shelf to hold my laptop in the shop, finally put tweeters in my half chang speakers, and I made a stone holder for my sharpening stones. To top it all of, I went to the Pearl River Woodcarvers' meeting this evening. I was easily the youngest person there, which is ok. IT WAS AWESOME!!! I borrowed a knife and carved a small face, the lesson on facial parts was pretty cool.

To top that off, they had a very large box and a half of old WOOD, handyman, and shopsmith magazines. At the end of the meeting two of the guys were debating on what to do with them, they both were leaning towards throwing the lot away, so I offered to haul them off, I knew a buddy somewhere would want them…..

(after looking through the boxes, there are a couple I'm keeping….)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


HOLY CRAP!!!!!
If you don't get here by next weekend, I may just have to make a special trip for that!


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Yeah, they're taking up a 4'x4' lot in my shop now….. There are a few really old ones I noted shortly after throwing my back out hauling them to the shop. I ams keeping dem'....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Let me know soon what your immediate plans are concerning trips this way. I may try to make arrangements to make a quick trip this week.
How about tomorrow evening?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


I mentioned yesterday I had forgotten the metal guard that goes around the blade. It attaches to the upper blade guide assembly.
The designer of this bandsaw made his guard out of metal. I think he said he did so because of space restraints. Well I spent a little time this morning and made the metal guard. However, after holding it up to see how it would look, all I can say is I think it just took away from the whole saw. 
So I threw the metal guard towards the back room and set out to make mine out of wood.








I made it first out of oak. With oak being so brittle in thin areas, I broke it just trying to get it on. So I redid it in sycomare. 
I decided to go retrieve the metal guard just in case this doesn't hold up in the long run. For the time being though, I am happier with the sycamore guard.








Then this. 
This was as far as the guide assembly would go up with the blade guard on it. I done some investigating and noticed it was hitting the upper cover. So it came back off, and a small notch made on the scroll saw and I was back in business again.

.

Then it was time.








Everything got torn back down for a coat of poly. I got the first coat on today. I will see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


You took it apart you will never get it back together.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


I got pictures. I'll figure it out.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Na, you know how it goes, there's always one part left over when you reassemble something. Dismantle & rebuild it enough times & you get two machines for the price of one!!!

Great progress. 1 vote for the wood blade guard! However, it looks like one step forward & two steps back, seeing it disassembled like that!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


So many parts ya'll. It'd be dang near impossible to put a good finish on it without disassembling it.

Actually, it's surprising. With all the parts, it all goes from the completed band saw to waht you see in the photo in about ten minutes.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


I can do it in 5 with a saw and a hammer


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Nice job. Lucas will be proud. It looks shiny to poly boy. Another fine build William.
Now I have just received another piece of once in a lifetime boards. 
It is 5/4 and about 6 inches wide. I would like to re-saw it into 3 pieces. Would you know anyone with a good bandsaw?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


I got just the man for the job. 
I haven't tested KTMM's yet, but I know mine is set up so I could do four boards if you really wanted.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


William wait till you see this board.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Knowing you, you may not want me to see the board.
It's probably something that'll make me drool like an old toothless bassett hound.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MSlumberjocks said:


> *The Race To The Finish Line*
> 
> So now that KTMM has his band saw at his shop, and I (William) am left alone with mine, all that is left is for each of us to finish up the details.
> I must admit, if you'eve kept up with the blog, that I am ahead of him already. So it really isn't a fair comparison. Still the same though, I though I'd start a new blog entry for the seperate finishing. I'll post mine here, and I hope KTMM will do the same.
> ...


Dont do that William I just pictured you with long fuzzy ears.


----------

